# An alternative type for the person above you



## kaleidoscope

@_n2freedom_

I'd saaaay CP 6w7.


----------



## Inguz

@_n2freedom_ 6 maybe
@kaleidoscope 6 for you too. Everyone is a 6 today


----------



## n2freedom

kaleidoscope said:


> @_n2freedom_
> 
> I'd saaaay CP 6w7.


Why not CP 6w5?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Inguz said:


> @_n2freedom_ 6 maybe
> @_kaleidoscope_ 6 for you too. Everyone is a 6 today


OH YEAH? WE'LL YOU'RE A 6 TOO :angry: - oh wait..



n2freedom said:


> Why not CP 6w5?


I don't think you'd have the detachment of the 5 wing. Obviously, a 7 wing fits you more.


----------



## n2freedom

Inguz said:


> @_n2freedom_ 6 maybe
> @_kaleidoscope_ 6 for you too. Everyone is a 6 today


You're too funny. That is so nice of you to be so complimentary today. 5w6 for you.


----------



## Inguz

n2freedom said:


> You're too funny. That is so nice of you to be so complimentary today. 5w6 for you.


Complimentary? You have me confused, lady


----------



## n2freedom

kaleidoscope said:


> OH YEAH? WE'LL YOU'RE A 6 TOO :angry: - oh wait..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you'd have the detachment of the 5 wing. Obviously, a 7 wing fits you more.


Dang...I thought you were going to say because I was engaging, light-hearted, and funny like Sevens.


----------



## Sina

@_Inguz_ is a cuddly 2w3. I know it. 
@_Definitely_
7w8 for core and 368 tritype?

i have considered it at length. i have too much 7. and 6w5 is the only fix possible. i am far too grounded for a cp6w7 fix. and, fwiw, far too optimistic and too sucky at reading between the lines, anticipating negativity for a 6w5 fix. still, it's my fix of choice.

i could also see 3-7-1w2.
@_kaleidoscope_

4-7-8


----------



## n2freedom

Inguz said:


> Complimentary? You have me confused, lady


Sixes are very intelligent, friendly, trustworthy, dependable, and engaging people. So, I take it as a compliment.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@Boss 

You're going to kill me, but INFJ 9w1 6w7 2w1 :wink:


----------



## knittigan

ENFP 7w8


----------



## Inguz

@knittigan You are a 6 today



Boss said:


> @_Inguz_ is a cuddly 2w3. I know it.


You're ruining my secret. :frustrating: Also, 6w7. :kitteh:


----------



## aconite

@_Inguz_ - 7w6!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaleidoscope

knittigan said:


> ENFP 7w8


I'm not cool enough to be a 7w8 :crying: 

I think you're a 4w3 - [head fix] - 1w9.



Boss said:


> kaleidoscope
> 
> 4-7-8


Get that tritype theory out of my face! :frustrating:


----------



## Sina

@Inguz

I just told you I pout like a bitch when I am called anything other than 6w5, and you called me a 6w7. I take back my compliment. *sulks*
@kaleidoscope

bwahahaha i love that double reactive 'fix' 
@knittigan

I could see you as a 1w9-4-5.


----------



## Inguz

@Boss Pout all you want, 6w7.


----------



## Helios

You strike me as more of a 7w6. :wink:


----------



## aconite

@FacelessBeauty - 5w6 because


----------



## Helios

@Definitely 4w5 because


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Edit: wrong person @FacelessBeauty: IS?P 5w4>9w8>3w4 Sx/Sp



n2freedom said:


> ESFP






> 3w2






> Sx/So


:crying:


----------



## DomNapoleon

@Boss 
ENTJ 7w8


----------



## SkyRunner

@Phoenix_Rebirth INTJ 5w6 4w3 8w9 so/sx


----------



## Sina

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> @_Boss_
> ENTJ 7w8



Why 7w8, if I may ask? :crazy: 

__________

@SkyRunner
I am going with your declared type. i am not familiar with your posts.


----------



## SkyRunner

Boss said:


> @_SkyRunner_
> I am going with your declared type. i am not familiar with your posts.


:laughing: Sounds accurate to me.

Yeah, you probably are not familiar with my posts. I do not post on this particular forum too often and I recenlty changed my name from WildWolf711 and my avatar from a picture of a wolf to this.


----------



## DomNapoleon

Boss said:


> Why 7w8, if I may ask? :crazy:


'Cause you are very ID and a total badass :laughing:


----------



## DomNapoleon

double post (wtf :shocked


----------



## Vaka

7w8, some kind of 7


----------



## Coburn

lycanized said:


> 7w8, some kind of 7



INFP 4w3. That's the skeleton of a person who has spent too much time indoors trying to impress the online world. Notice how the back curves forward and the head leans in towards the screen, as if begging for attention.

Also, only INFPs consider it a good thing to have their username dripping with glitter.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ESTJ 8w7>3w4>5w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## Coburn

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESTJ 8w7>3w4>5w6 Sp/Sx


ENTP 9w8 because the typing above is a lazy attempt at creativity. I mean, you actually got part of it right. C'mon now.


----------



## aconite

INTJ 8w9-3w4-5w6 Sp/Sx

(ego stroke XD)


----------



## Promethea

estj 8w7-7w8-3w2


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Promethea
ESTP 4w3>6w5>8w7 Sx/So


----------



## Coburn

aconite said:


> INTJ 8w9-3w4-5w6 Sp/Sx
> 
> (ego stroke XD)


Tough, because pretty much everything about you screams four (I mean, your sig is poetry, for god's sake. *POETRY*.)

So let's go with 1w2 INFP. You try to stand out and cut yourself from a different cloth but just come off preachy with a heavy dose of rainbow wanderlust. 






(it's the POETRY!)


----------



## Helios

ISTJ 3w2 so/sx


----------



## All in Twilight

ENFP 2w1 so/sx 259


----------



## Inguz

ISTJ 1w9


----------



## Helios

ENFJ 3w2 sx/so 368


----------



## Libra Sun

INFP 6w7 sp/so


----------



## kaleidoscope

4w5 6w5 9w1


----------



## Helios

4w3 8w7 7w6


----------



## kaleidoscope

Pax Diabolo said:


> 4w3 8w7 7w6


Almost got that right ^^

And 6w5 1w9 3w? Sp/Sx


----------



## mental blockstack

3w4 7w8 4w3 Sx/So

(oh wait your instinctual variant is in your signature)


----------



## Kito

@_kaleidoscope_ I might be able to see you as a CP 6w7, but that's really out there, and the most accurate suggestion would be 3w4.

If variants could be sx/sx/sx then that'd be you. :tongue:

@_GYX_Kid_ Phobic 6w5 so/sp


----------



## aconite

@Kito - ISFP 9w1-4w3-7w6 sx/so


----------



## Kito

aconite said:


> @_Kito_ - ISFP 9w1-4w3-7w6 sx/so


Dayum, sx/so? I wish. :crazy:

I still see you as a 7w8, I can't tear that impression from my mind. I also think you may be a closet extrovert, although ENFJ definitely wouldn't fit. More like ENxP. 478 is perfect (a fiery sea of frantic emotions, it's almost poetic as well as epic. Epic poetic! I like that rhyme.)

Next poster can skip me and go to aconite. (unless they don't want to of course)


----------



## kaleidoscope

@_aconite_

INFJ 478 Sx/So  It just fits you too damn well! 

@_Kito_

6w7 4w3 9w1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@kaleidoscope
INFP 7w6>4w5>9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## Sina

ESTJ 1w9


----------



## Lotan

4w4 of course :laughing:

Really: INTJ 8w9


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Lotan said:


> 4w4 of course :laughing:
> Really: INTJ 8w9


ESFP (with strong Te) 8w7>7w6>3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## aconite

@Swordsman of Mana the sparkly

ISFJ 9w1-2w1-phobic 6w7 So/Sx


----------



## Lotan

aconite said:


> @_Swordsman of Mana_ the sparkly
> 
> ISFJ 9w1-2w1-phobic 6w7 So/Sx


INFP 7w6


----------



## Ellis Bell

@Lotan ISTP CP 6w5.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Ellis Bell
judging from your avatar
ISFP 9w1>6w5>4w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Helios

ENTJ 1w9 7w8 3w4 sx/sp


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

I think you're definitely right on the 6w5. In terms of other fixes though, I'm thinking 3w4 and 9w1.

As for type... Wow, I remember the days when you were an ENTP!.. and had a different name! ENFP is what I'm thinking. INFP perhaps?


----------



## Helios

Fallen Nocturne said:


> I think you're definitely right on the 6w5. In terms of other fixes though, I'm thinking 3w4 and 9w1.
> 
> As for type... Wow, I remember the days when you were an ENTP!.. and had a different name! ENFP is what I'm thinking. INFP perhaps?


What can I say, I like trolling. :mellow:

You strike me as more of an INTP 7w6 for some reason.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Pax Diabolo
INFJ 9w1>6w5>4w3 Sx/So


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

Pax Diabolo said:


> What can I say, I like trolling. :mellow:
> 
> You strike me as more of an INTP 7w6 for some reason.


I've considered INTP. I'm almost certainly type 7, I've just never gotten around to changing it! Interested in where you see the 6 wing, though. I've never really thought that 6 resonated with me that much.

EDIT: Oh gosh, sorry @_Swordsman of Mana_! I've gotten ENTP vibes from you before, actually. Until I looked, it's the type I guessed you were from some of your posts.


----------



## Meirsho

Swordsman of Mana you sound very Entp to me..


----------



## Shadowlight

Meirsho said:


> probably an ISTJ..and clearly an ennegram 4..


ISTJ 4 ... (not sure if trolling or ...) 

That said, I do wonder what an ISTJ 4 would look like. 

I'm not sure if you're just playing up the stereotype (random compliment, shades, chest out etc) but I'm having a hard time typing you as anything other than an ESTP Type 3w2. 

Alternate type is at most ESFP 7w8 so.


----------



## Shadowlight

Swordsman of Mana said:


> from what I've observed
> - 9w8s are generally non-confrontational. they will, however, get grumpy if you invade their personal space and in severe cases can explode suddenly when the breach becomes a big deal. usually, they will feel bad about this later and quickly return to their normal, docile personality.
> - 8w9s tend to have a very large presence (even the ones of smaller physical stature) and covertly attempt to control the situation (mostly via implicit expectation. they kind of just expect people to do what they say and this is usually enough). when control of their "domain" is threatened however, they're often described as "volcanoes" and their true aggressive instincts come to the surface. most of the time though, there is a sense of paternal authority to them, naturally falling into this position without much action on their part.
> 
> 
> the main differences I can think of are
> - the 8w9 is generally pushing forward for more control (though at a much slower pace than an 8w7 or 7w8 and generally not desiring control over as wide an area); 9w8s don't really care about this unless you invade their space or disrupt whatever they're doing (imagine you're sleeping contently and all of a sudden someone wakes you up rudely and ruins your mood. that's about what a 9w8 feels like when they are disturbed)
> - 8w9 will generally want to lead people more. their natural role in society is often similar to a village chief or a sheriff; 9w8s are egalitarian by nature and will generally view leadership positions as requiring more energy than they're worth (though that's not to say they can't be competent leaders)


Based on this. I can safely say that i'm gut fix last. My core is none of the above - though I do relate quite a bit to what you've said about 8's. Now I'm wondering if that just might be the 5 -> 8 integration happening. I've been in a great place for a while and I feel increasingly confident and self-assured about my place and purpose in the world.


----------



## All in Twilight

Shadowlight said:


> ISTJ 4 ... (not sure if trolling or ...)
> 
> That said, I do wonder what an ISTJ 4 would look like.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're just playing up the stereotype (random compliment, shades, chest out etc) but I'm having a hard time typing you as anything other than an ESTP Type 3w2.
> 
> Alternate type is at most ESFP 7w8 so.


ENFJ 4w5 sx/so tritype 469


----------



## Sixty Nein

Shadowlight said:


> ISTJ 4 ... (not sure if trolling or ...)
> 
> That said, I do wonder what an ISTJ 4 would look like.


Squidward? I think he's usually typed as a ISTJ 4.

(Type the guy on top of me, cuz I just wanted to respond to this)


----------



## Kito

I don't know you incredibly well, but I'll go with 5w4 > 3w4 > 8w7 sp/so. MBTI... most likely INxJ, leaning towards the T side.

EDIT: That was towards @_Shadowlight_.

@_PimpinMcBoltage_, perhaps 9w8 or 7w6? You seem fairly positive.


----------



## madhatter

3w4, perhaps?



Boss said:


> 9w8 lol


Highly possible...I still reconsider this type, even after I changed to 5w6.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> - 8w9s tend to have a very large presence (even the ones of smaller physical stature) and covertly attempt to control the situation (mostly via implicit expectation. they kind of just expect people to do what they say and this is usually enough). when control of their "domain" is threatened however, they're often described as "volcanoes" and their true aggressive instincts come to the surface. most of the time though, there is a sense of paternal authority to them, naturally falling into this position without much action on their part.


I frequently sacrifice a goat to the volcano that is my 8w9 father to appease him.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@madhatter
ISTP 9w8>6w5>3w4 Sp/Sx (not sure how close that is to your actual type)



Shadowlight said:


> Based on this. I can safely say that i'm gut fix last. My core is none of the above - though I do relate quite a bit to what you've said about 8's. Now I'm wondering if that just might be the 5 -> 8 integration happening. I've been in a great place for a while and I feel increasingly confident and self-assured about my place and purpose in the world.


^that does sound more like 5 integration to 8
if you're trying to determine your gut fix, here's a basic overview of the gut fixes and some of the behaviors and motivations associated with them

1 fixers: 
- justice and fairness are of utmost priority
- tend to have high standards for themselves and others
- often hard on themselves
- easily see what is wrong with things and what needs to be changed. some have a tendency to bitch about these things frequently (guilty as charged lol)
- dislike confrontation without legitimate reasons, but will destroy you without hesitation if they feel you are in the wrong
- can be judgmental, closed minded and rigid if they feel something important to them is threatened
- anger causes them to stiffen up
- strong influence from the Superego

9 fixers: 
- tend to be self forgetting
- have more trouble figuring out what they want
- attracted to internal and external harmony
- less decisive in confrontation. more likely to think "well, you have a point" 
- can be angry a lot, but get frustrated because they don't know how to express it and then suddenly explode
- will wait longer to bring up a problematic issue (8s and 1s will generally bring it up quickly if they feel it's a legitimate problem)
- attempt to avoid the unpleasant aspects of the world by maintaining a trance-like, zombie-like state (people with a strong 9 fix will often have an heir about them like they just woke up from a nap and aren't quite awake yet)
- under high stress, they can exhibit severe problems with dissociation, convincing themselves that "everything is fine" when, in reality, it isn't. 

8 fixers
- desire control and power
- can display explosive anger
- view the world as dog-eat-dog
- may have trouble letting go of grudges 
- can run on hatred with brutal effectiveness at the cost of their internal well being
- deny and desensitize their emotions
- can be territorial and possessive
- out of touch with their sense of awe about the world, which they view rather apathetically and often experience a mental state similar to a dead wasteland.
- enjoy reveling in the demise of an enemy
- the mindset of a predator comes naturally to them and they enjoy a good confrontation the way a connoisseur enjoys wine (8w7s fixers will embrace this tendency more within themselves while for 8w9s it's more of a guilty pleasure or occasional amusement)
- sociopathic tendencies possible under stress. they can begin to view people as cold, lifeless obstacles, ceasing to view them as people with feelings and natural rights


----------



## Meirsho

Shadowlight said:


> ISTJ 4 ... (not sure if trolling or ...)
> 
> That said, I do wonder what an ISTJ 4 would look like.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're just playing up the stereotype (random compliment, shades, chest out etc) but I'm having a hard time typing you as anything other than an ESTP Type 3w2.
> 
> Alternate type is at most ESFP 7w8 so.


"trolling"?
well I was putting on an 'image' of a streotype estp..even thou i should've had a bigger smile 
and lots of my friends and ppl that know me wont put me as estp..i've bean told to be atleast 5 other types (lots of older friends of mine know mbti) well anyhow here's another pic just for you


----------



## Sixty Nein

Kito said:


> perhaps 9w8 or 7w6? You seem fairly positive.


I always wonder if I'm actually a 9 with an 8 wing, or a 6 with a 7 wing. I know for certain that I am not an id type though. Some girl I knew from a chatroom said that I was an 8, but I honestly think that I tend to come off as more "Ne" and aggressive on the internet. I even have the self forgetting tendencies and the general inclination towards optimism over pessimism. On the other, I am also completely certain that I am a reactive type. I EXPLODE whenever I am pissed off, and can even become downright violent when I'm probably motivated (I.E. worn out). I also don't disassociate whenever there is a problem, but just feel irritated that I couldn't do more to stop the problem or something. I am however, incredibly lazy and prone to innertia. I think the 7 wing makes me out to be more optimistic and shit . What makes you think I am So/Sx though? I mean, I am a rather open person but I don't really relate well to SP last (such as forgetting to eat. How could you forget to eat?). Unless it's in the "Orientation of energy" sense, then I'd say I'm So first.

As for SoM. I think 4w3 or 3w4 would work. You seem like someone who has a conscious image focus. Certainly very Id though, no doubt about that.

To the guy who is actually up front. A disintegrated 6. I mean seriously, I think actual 3s would be more subtle don't you think?


----------



## Kito

Swordsman of Mana said:


> if you're trying to determine your gut fix, here's a basic overview of the gut fixes and some of the behaviors and motivations associated with them
> 
> 1 fixers:
> - justice and fairness are of utmost priority
> - tend to have high standards for themselves and others
> - often hard on themselves
> - easily see what is wrong with things and what needs to be changed. some have a tendency to bitch about these things frequently (guilty as charged lol)
> - dislike confrontation without legitimate reasons, but will destroy you without hesitation if they feel you are in the wrong
> - can be judgmental, closed minded and rigid if they feel something important to them is threatened
> - anger causes them to stiffen up
> - strong influence from the Superego
> 
> 9 fixers:
> - tend to be self forgetting
> - have more trouble figuring out what they want
> - attracted to internal and external harmony
> - less decisive in confrontation. more likely to think "well, you have a point"
> - can be angry a lot, but get frustrated because they don't know how to express it and then suddenly explode
> - will wait longer to bring up a problematic issue (8s and 1s will generally bring it up quickly if they feel it's a legitimate problem)
> - attempt to avoid the unpleasant aspects of the world by maintaining a trance-like, zombie-like state (people with a strong 9 fix will often have an heir about them like they just woke up from a nap and aren't quite awake yet)
> - under high stress, they can exhibit severe problems with dissociation, convincing themselves that "everything is fine" when, in reality, it isn't.
> 
> 8 fixers
> - desire control and power
> - can display explosive anger
> - view the world as dog-eat-dog
> - may have trouble letting go of grudges
> - can run on hatred with brutal effectiveness at the cost of their internal well being
> - deny and desensitize their emotions
> - can be territorial and possessive
> - out of touch with their sense of awe about the world, which they view rather apathetically and often experience a mental state similar to a dead wasteland.
> - enjoy reveling in the demise of an enemy
> - the mindset of a predator comes naturally to them and they enjoy a good confrontation the way a connoisseur enjoys wine (8w7s fixers will embrace this tendency more within themselves while for 8w9s it's more of a guilty pleasure or occasional amusement)
> - sociopathic tendencies possible under stress. they can begin to view people as cold, lifeless obstacles, ceasing to view them as people with feelings and natural rights


This is great stuff! Did you just write all this yourself or did you find it from some other source? (although it's definitely in your typing, so probably not)


----------



## Shadowlight

Not sure about the accuracy of your own statements (as I'm also just in a learning phase myself). But based on what you wrote, I've responded in blue. 



Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^that does sound more like 5 integration to 8
> if you're trying to determine your gut fix, here's a basic overview of the gut fixes and some of the behaviors and motivations associated with them
> 
> 1 fixers:
> - justice and fairness are of utmost priority - Utmost priority? Not for me.
> 
> - tend to have high standards for themselves and others - Yes. However, in my area of expertise. Being competent and absolutely sure of myself is much more important. Standards are irrelevant as long as what I do is good enough in my eyes, as well as for the job at hand.
> 
> - often hard on themselves - Yes.
> 
> - easily see what is wrong with things and what needs to be changed. some have a tendency to bitch about these things frequently (guilty as charged lol) - I do see what's flawed within certain systems and I try to remodel those systems, but I don't bitch about them. Maybe I should?
> 
> - dislike confrontation without legitimate reasons, but will destroy you without hesitation if they feel you are in the wrong - I can get very contentious and argumentative when I'm absolutely sure I'm right - but I wouldn't destroy someone. I would much rather break apart their argument itself
> 
> - can be judgmental, closed minded and rigid if they feel something important to them is threatened - Not me at all.
> 
> - anger causes them to stiffen up - I get more of an adrenaline rush and I have to let it out.
> 
> - strong influence from the Superego - Not well versed enough in Freud / Enneagram connection to comment.
> 
> 9 fixers:
> 
> - tend to be self forgetting - I'm self-negligent at times.
> 
> - have more trouble figuring out what they want - I know exactly what I want. I sometimes don't feel capable enough to get it. Most of the times I do however.
> 
> - attracted to internal and external harmony - What does that mean?
> 
> - less decisive in confrontation. more likely to think "well, you have a point" - Agreed. I would listen to any point of view first before rejecting or accepting it.
> 
> - can be angry a lot, but get frustrated because they don't know how to express it and then suddenly explode - That does happen to me quite often. However, I don't have issues with not knowing how to express my anger.
> 
> - will wait longer to bring up a problematic issue (8s and 1s will generally bring it up quickly if they feel it's a legitimate problem) - If there's a problem, then I'd much rather discuss it in a civilized manner there and then and be done with it. I prefer the problem-solving approach to issues and offer as many solutions as I can. And I also prefer to be given solutions as opposed to even emotional feedback
> 
> - attempt to avoid the unpleasant aspects of the world by maintaining a trance-like, zombie-like state (people with a strong 9 fix will often have an heir about them like they just woke up from a nap and aren't quite awake yet) - I'm manic depressive and on anti-psychotics, so I don't think I can comment on this point. Because there are times when I have 7-ish energy and zest for life, and that whole zombie thing when on drugs.
> 
> - under high stress, they can exhibit severe problems with dissociation, convincing themselves that "everything is fine" when, in reality, it isn't. - I always know inherently what's wrong. But I need to isolate in order to figure out solutions and then when I do have a solution, I like to present it immediately, or act upon it without mentioning it.
> 
> 8 fixers
> - desire control and power - I don't necessary desire it over anyone except people I'm close to. I need to have control over my relationships. I also like autonomy, independence and my own team to lead at work. Currently am considered a one-woman army at the company I work for. A board of 5 people trust me to take their start up to new heights and I know I can do it with the right team.
> 
> - can display explosive anger - In my case, it's a very quick flare up and immediate release and then it's over. If the other person can hold their own, then they win respect points. I really relate to the whole shake hands with a worthy opponent tale.
> 
> - view the world as dog-eat-dog - I see it more as human eat human. You haven't seen and heard the things I have living where I do. I don't think dogs are quite as cannibalistic. Humans can be ugly creatures. Blah.
> 
> - may have trouble letting go of grudges - I typically let go of a grudge when I've had my revenge.
> 
> - can run on hatred with brutal effectiveness at the cost of their internal well being - I'd rather not comment and share specifics, but yeah, I relate.
> 
> - deny and desensitize their emotions - Yes.
> 
> - can be territorial and possessive - Very. Especially in the realm of friendships and relationships.
> 
> - out of touch with their sense of awe about the world, which they view rather apathetically and often experience a mental state similar to a dead wasteland. - Well, when I do get in touch with that, then I realize that it's a beautiful place to be in. I'm usually very aware of innocence and weakness and I have this inherent urge to be protective and nurturing of children and animals. People old enough to take care of themselves can go to hell for all I care, but if there's a child in need, then I can't resist but want to protect it.
> 
> - enjoy reveling in the demise of an enemy - Hehe. Yea.
> 
> - the mindset of a predator comes naturally to them and they enjoy a good confrontation the way a connoisseur enjoys wine (8w7s fixers will embrace this tendency more within themselves while for 8w9s it's more of a guilty pleasure or occasional amusement) - If it's someone worthy, then I love to challenge them and see what they're capable of. And then if the other person takes the challenge well, we can end up becoming friends after. If they're not. They can go to hell for all I care.
> 
> - sociopathic tendencies possible under stress. they can begin to view people as cold, lifeless obstacles, ceasing to view them as people with feelings and natural rights - Haven't gotten that low. I still see people as people and I love to help and nurture because it makes me feel good about myself and also because I believe that it's the right thing to do. That is the 2w1 fix probably controlling the 8-fix.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Swordsman of Mana said:


> .....huh?


Now you know how it felt when you suggested a 9 fix for me :tongue:


----------



## Shadowlight

Meirsho said:


> "trolling"?
> well I was putting on an 'image' of a streotype estp..even thou i should've had a bigger smile
> and lots of my friends and ppl that know me wont put me as estp..i've bean told to be atleast 5 other types (lots of older friends of mine know mbti) well anyhow here's another pic just for you
> View attachment 57438


Lol. Lose the hand gestures and headband, and you're alright. You have an endearing smile


----------



## kaleidoscope

Gah, double post


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Shadowlight
- one thing is for certain, you are beyond a shadow of a doubt core 5 (though, I would consider 5w6. 5w6s are more analytical, competence oriented and focused on systems and how tangible reality operates; 5w4s are more philosophical and on a quest for deeper meaning and significance. 5w4s struggle more with depression and nihilism while 5w6s tend to be more paranoid and may have a tendency to hoard resources out of fear)
- and based on your responses, a fairly integrated 5
- that said, it was difficult discerning from your answers what was legitimately influenced by your gut fix vs what was just core 5. it is clear you are not 1 fixed, but other than that, I can't be certain (I'm leaning slightly in the direction of 9, but you also have the ambitious, strategic tendencies of an 8 fixed 5)

@Kito
this is from my own experience, observations and what I've inferred from several readings
@kaleidoscope
ENFP 1w9>7w6>4w3 Sx/So


----------



## Meirsho

Shadowlight said:


> Lol. Lose the hand gestures and headband, and you're alright. You have an endearing smile


the hand gestures are..unique  and i was just leaving for basketball-that's why the headband..and you didn't give me an alternative type yet


----------



## DomNapoleon

ESTP 3w2 So/Sx


----------



## Shadowlight

Meirsho said:


> the hand gestures are..unique  and i was just leaving for basketball-that's why the headband..and you didn't give me an alternative type yet


ESFP 7w8, 3w2 so/sx 

I would lose the 4 too .. Then again, with the 3 and Se in there, who knows what sort of persona is on display online


----------



## Meirsho

very true..that's why it's not inuff for ppl to only right an alternative type to the person above but also add a sentance or two..
and the i've got a friend that is completly an 'ESFP 7w8, 3w2 so/sx' and for social reasons i wish i was him in some situations
btw i think that age has a lot to do with one's persenality and you're clearly late 20's-early 30's 
anyhow i've writin more then my average for a post (i try and keep it less the 3 lines..hate typing in english..)


----------



## Shadowlight

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Shadowlight_
> - one thing is for certain, you are beyond a shadow of a doubt core 5 (though, I would consider 5w6. 5w6s are more analytical, competence oriented and focused on systems and how tangible reality operates; 5w4s are more philosophical and on a quest for deeper meaning and significance. *5w4s struggle more with depression and nihilism* while 5w6s tend to be more paranoid and may have a tendency to hoard resources out of fear)


Funny you say 5w6 right after I tell you about being a manic depressive. There's lots I haven't shared - and probably won't. 

That said, I admit that is not the only factor. I'll look more into it. But based on my first studies, I related more to 5w4 than 5w6. But I don't mind going back and even deeper. Any resources (other than the ones on PerC and the EI board) ?

Edit: People feel free to skip me. 
@Kito - 6w7 seems right. But have you considered Type 9w1 ?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Shadowlight said:


> Funny you say 5w6 right after I tell you about being a manic depressive. There's lots I haven't shared - and probably won't.
> That said, I admit that is not the only factor. I'll look more into it. But based on my first studies, I related more to 5w4 than 5w6. But I don't mind going back and even deeper. Any resources (other than the ones on PerC and the EI board) ?
> Edit: People feel free to skip me.
> @Kito - 6w7 seems right. But have you considered Type 9w1 ?


from typewatch


> 5w4s are more fantastical and mythologize about how they aren't human. They are natural iconoclasts and disidentification is central to their self-image. Seeing things the normal way that everyone else does just seems "wrong" to them. They don't get as openly awed and apalled as their 5w6 siblings since worldly reality often pales in comparison to the reality of their internal experience. They are both more "cloaked" and also more emotionally immersing than 5w6s. They indulge in epic language to relive their feelings as anything less would seem too trite for the richness and significance of their internal experience. They tend to be less argumentative than 5w6s and would rather be convinced than convince others. They are more sociable and whimsical than 5w6s and want to show you there's more to them than meets the eye.
> 
> The 5w4 inner landscape has a certain richness that's both a blessing and a curse. From being both in awe and terrified of just about everything they've contemplated their minds are anything but "normal" in the way they perceive things. They think they will always know more about others than others will ever know about them. They feel they are impossible to get to know and the most one can see is whatever persona they exhibit. Similar to core fours they transform this into their own brand of elitism.
> 
> 5w4s being iconoclasts force their way to the bottom of things to find meaning, safety with the known and familiar be damned. They have a "counter" mentality in how they focus on the undersides and opposites of things: "It was so dark it became light"..."that abhorrent yet fascinating person". Paradoxes, illusions, the twists and turns of fate, and unexplainable phenomena are representative of "something" that underlies and supercedes current reality and makes it richer. The unseen is more important than the seen. What is intangible matters more than what is tangible. What isn't obvious matters more than what is obvious. What is counterintuitive and fits is more aesthetic and elegant and therefore more significant than what is intuitive and fits. If the pieces fit when they shouldn't it's "anything but coincidental" and can be traced to something meaningful. When something is counterintuitive and makes sense it feels like a deep insight that was divinely revealed to them, a rare and special treasure that shows itself once in a blue moon. Something that's intuitive and makes sense is a dime a dozen that can only pale in comparison.
> 
> 5w4s tend to be more subjective than 5w6s. Their thinking process is less incremental and has more "illogical leaps". They search for that one angle of looking at things that magically makes everything make sense to them. They have a bias towards seeing underlying patterns that fit together aesthetically and elegantly as more real and therefore closer to the truth. They see a plethora of nonrandom things that just happen to line up towards a single conclusion as evidence of some "higher meaning" to support their conclusion, or even an indication of fate. Such a lining up of tells amidst random chaos couldn't be chance or random. There must be something there that isn't obvious but no less significant if not more so. This makes 5w4s more likely to see things that aren't there than miss things that are there. They tend to have occultic and esoteric areas of interest.
> 
> 
> 5w6s see themselves as being fundamentally apart from others due to their oddness. They aspire to be one of society's foremost thinkers. They tend to be more awed at a world that never ceases to provide them with something to look into further. They are natural investigators who take the initiative to enthusiastically debate and discuss with others how they see the world. They tend to be more self-revealing and more emotionally detached than their 5w4 siblings. They have more of an uneasy truce with their emotions. On average they less sociable than 5w4s. While they also think there is more to them than meets the eye they feel more awkward about showing others this.
> 
> The 5w6 inner landscape is one of limitless curiousity, arguably the most of the eighteen subtypes. They've thought a lot about the world and the nature of things with an unrivaled specificity. They've seemingly thought about everything at one point or another from the complex to the simple. They've looked further into things than most others. As a result they feel they have an understanding of the way things are in the world that others don't. Others haven't examined things to the extent that they have. They think most people don't understand them and aren't likely to put in the effort to do so.
> 
> 5w6 aesthetics are rooted in what is tangible and more easily seen due to their six wing. They envision being on the cutting edge of technological advancement as well as on the frontier of intellectual and physical realms. They contemplate exploring where few have gone before and witnessing worldly phenomena firsthand. They wonder what it's like to be inside the tiniest of probes observing life at the cellular level, or to be safely suspended in the fabric of space-time far away amidst black holes and other awesome anomalies of the cosmos. From these vantage points they are removed from the world of people yet tethered to the furthest reaches of the universe. Their sense of being in touch with these various frontiers beyond human experience has a highly intuitive and emotional aspect to it. There is a certain nirvana that's connected with understanding these worldly phenomena which also serves as an escape from reality. When they tap into that it feels empowering and feeds their tendency to think they have mastery over elements in the world. The more confident they are of their grasp of reality the more in control they feel and the easier it is to take action in the world without hesitation.
> 
> 5w6s tend to have more sequential and incremental streams of consciousness and lack the "illogical leaps" of 5w4s. There is a process of gradual solidification to their reasoning that makes them natural synthesizers of what they take into account. They tend to have a "one thing progresses to another" way of coming to a conclusion that's generally more precise and easier to follow. They have bias against solutions arrived at primarily aesthetically for not being objective enough. They prefer a thinking process that is more "valid" and can withstand more scrutiny. They are more likely to see a bunch of things that cluster as "coincidental" and not an indication of some higher meaning that they can't explain, unless they can tie things in the cluster together in some way. They tend to not believe in fate. Much of life is random and they accept that. They are more likely to miss things that are there than see things that aren't there like their 5w4s siblings. They tend to be more methodical and analytical and gravitate to more structured intellectual areas.


----------



## Ellis Bell

INFP 4w3?


----------



## QueenOfCats

ISTP 7w6


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

ENTP Type 7w6

I have no idea.


----------



## mental blockstack

ESTP 6w7 2w3 Sp/So (?)



Kito said:


> @_GYX_Kid_ Phobic 6w5 so/sp


Did something in particular of mine look like that?


----------



## Helios

ISTP 7w6 so/sp


----------



## marckos

^ ISFP 9w8 5w4 2w3 sp\soc


----------



## DomNapoleon

INTP 6w?>1w9>4w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## Sina

@_madhatter_

I just threw that out. I actually see you as a core 5w6. That's what stood out to me in your questionnaire. Though I do see a 9w8 fix, not 8w9.
@Phoenix_Rebirth

I could see you as a 9w8 fixer, now that I have observed more.


----------



## madhatter

Boss said:


> I just threw that out. I actually see you as a core 5w6. That's what stood out to me in your questionnaire. Though I do see a 9w8 fix, not 8w9.


Oh for sure. I've never been more sure about a type than 5w6. Despite that, I'm always open to new information.

Talking with @Maybe ultimately convinced me of 9w8 over 8w9.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

5w6, 5w6, 5w6! Every post of yours I read, it's like I'm being slapped in the face with 5w6.

The other two fixes I'm less sure about. Leaning towards... *Reads post* Oh, well 9w8, then! In any case, I don't see a 1 there. As for the heart triad... 4w3? 3w4? I don't thing you're a 2, nor a 4w5, so it has to be one of those two, really.


I have no type for an alternative to be suggested. Do yer worst.


----------



## Eclipsed

@Fallen Nocturne I really like your name!
As for your type, you seem to me like a type eight or a type five. Maybe nine? 9w8? I'm not exactly sure.


----------



## aconite

@colours.contrast - 4w3


----------



## Tater Tot

6w7


----------



## JoanCrawford

Type 7 w/8


----------



## Helios

4w5 sx/sp


----------



## Shadowlight

ENTP 7w6 so/sx


----------



## Ellis Bell

INFP 9w1.


----------



## Meirsho

intp 4w5


----------



## aconite

@Meirsho - ESFP 7w6


----------



## Inguz

@aconite 2w3 Sx/So Because you are so passionate and lovely. <3


----------



## Helios

@Inguz 8w7 sx/so just for you. :3


----------



## aconite

@FacelessBeauty - INFJ 9w8 sx/sp


----------



## Sina

7w8 estj


----------



## Krelian91

ENTJ 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## Sina

3-1-7 sp/so
infj


----------



## All in Twilight

Boss said:


> 3-1-7 sp/so
> infj



ENFJ 4w3 sx/so 468

i fink ur so unique and spesjal and bossy and aggressif and sexy. u exude confidence. i wish i was more like u.


----------



## aconite

@All in Twilight - ENTJ 3w2-8w7-7w6 sx/sp


----------



## Meirsho

istj


----------



## Helios

xSTJ 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Sonny

ENTJ 8w9 3w4 6w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Sina

7w6 so/sx


----------



## kaleidoscope

7w8 Sp/Sx roud:


----------



## Inguz

6w7


----------



## kaleidoscope

ISFP 6w7 So/Sx


----------



## stoicBrit

2w3 you seem quite warm and fe like


----------



## aconite

I don't really know you, @mac, but your avatar makes me think ISFP 7w6 Sp/Sx.


----------



## wisterias

INFP 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Helios

ISTP 4w5 sx/sp :3


----------



## Little Cloud

INFP 5w4! based on your avatar and signature! INFP are generally more open minded (but not always!!) !!


----------



## mushr00m

INFP 7w6 SP/SX


----------



## madhatter

Hmmm, 9w8, perhaps?


----------



## aconite

Let's say INTP 3w4 Sp/Sx


----------



## sodden

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_brainheart_
> ISFP 4w5>6w7>1w2 Sx/So


My God, I wish. What a badass type.

@_aconite_,

ENTP 7w6 sx/sp


----------



## Ellis Bell

sodden said:


> My God, I wish. What a badass type.
> 
> @_aconite_,
> 
> ENTP 7w6 sx/sp


ISTJ 1w9.


----------



## mushr00m

INFJ 1w9 SP/SO


----------



## Eclipsed

mushr00m said:


> INFJ 1w9 SP/SO


INFP 4w5 sp/sx


----------



## Meirsho

isfp 3w4 sp/so


----------



## Kito

ESFP 3w2


----------



## DomNapoleon

@Kito 
ISFP 9w1>6w7>4w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## QueenOfCats

ISFJ 2w3 from what I've seen


----------



## heavydirtysoul

_*INTP 7w6?
*_I could definitely go completely wrong. :tongue:


----------



## Umber

@reckless summer nights

After extensive research I would say INFJ and 9w8. This is your alter-ego now, you should embrace it! :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m

@Umber Lets say ISTP 9w8/5w6/4w5 SP/SX


----------



## Helios

Lol @mushr00m, I think INFP 6w7 so/sx.


----------



## kaleidoscope

@FacelessBeauty

6w5 Sp/Sx :kitteh:


----------



## Helios

@kaleidoscope 4w3 sx/sp :wink:


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@Umber lol I appreciate the effort you put.  9w8 seem special. Thank you!
@FacelessBeauty ENFP 4w3 Sx/Sp?


----------



## Helios

reckless summer nights said:


> @_FacelessBeauty_ ENFP 4w3 Sx/Sp?


Me an ENFP 4w3? Haha. Why though?


----------



## Slimblue

@_Boss_ 3w4 sp/so 3-1-6


----------



## OrangeAppled

^ Don't know you... but a guess based on avatar and sig:
ENTP 7w8 so/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ISFP 3w4>1w9>5w6 Sx/Sp


----------



## Jewl

Se-type in Socionics. ^^ And 3w4 8w7 6w7. Sx/So. lol. Simply because I see you totally being able to pull off Three (and I can't see you as anything but an id type). 8w7 fix because you seem Eightish sometimes. 6w7 just because it's cool. XD Sx/So because sometimes that's a vibe I get from you. o_o


----------



## Sina

sp/so 2w1-6w7-9w1


----------



## Kito

2w1 sp/so? I can see some of the "eager to please" approach in you, and in 2w1s I think it's expressed as more of a desire to do things in a way that will be perceived as both kind and just; there's a certain nervousness about getting it wrong and being perceived otherwise.

(that was directed at @Julia Bell, sorry. @Boss, I'll say 1w9. Not much of a difference to your listed typing but I can see the rationality of a 9 winger showing in you a fair bit.)


----------



## Jewl

Boss said:


> sp/so 2w1-6w7-9w1


7w8 8w9 3w4 Sx/Sp. 

1) You're so Id it's not even funny. 2) I remember seeing so much Seven + Eight [hatred of pain, stuff like that] in your questionnaire I almost (almost) questioned Three. 3w4 because Three is totally part of you, no getting around it. Sx/Sp because it would be too perfect to say Sp/Sx and anything too perfect makes me skeptical... Lol. ^_^ 

Some sort of type with Te as either dominant or auxiliary in MBTI, although I don't know what you type as currently anyways.

(Could not resist.)

(Nobody has to give me an alternate type. But I could not resist this opportunity, lol.)

EDIT: Also interesting both you and @Kito gave me 2w1 as an alternate core type.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

[Deleted]


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Boss
INTJ 7w8>3w4>1w9 Sx/So




Julia Bell said:


> Se-type in Socionics. ^^


hell yeah (assuming I'm not already an ESTp)



> And 3w4 8w7 6w7. Sx/So. lol. Simply because I see you totally being able to pull off Three (and I can't see you as anything but an id type).


I could see that. my demeanor IRL is actually a lot more 3w4-ish than 7w6-ish



> 8w7 fix because you seem Eightish sometimes.


makes sense 



> 6w7 just because it's cool. XD


I kinda wish I was 6w7 sometimes. it sounds crazy cuz everyone hates on them so much, but I'm all about heroism and 7w6 just isn't a very heroic type. cp6w7 on the other hand is among the most heroic types when integrated. starting off weak and confused and becoming strong, courageous, protective and secure.



> Sx/So because sometimes that's a vibe I get from you. o_o


where is everyone getting Sp last from? I'm anal about health, financial well being and physical safety :laughing: it's interesting you say I have an Sx/So vibe because I generally feel like my demeanor on the boards is very So/Sp (light, cheerful, chatting people up wondering what's going on, or seemingly at least)
PS: I'll do one for you just cuz: INFP 9w1>6w7>4w5 Sp/Sx

Edit: triple ninja'd lol @reckless summer nights
ENFJ 7w6>3w2>9w1 So/Sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Julia Bell said:


> (Nobody has to give me an alternate type. But I could not resist this opportunity, lol.)


I want to try. Haha.  
ENTP 7w6 So/Sx. It seems like you are genuinely interested in people. Looking at your profile, I couldn't imagine you being anything, but an ENFP - basically ENTP is just a guess. :]


----------



## Sina

enfp 7w6-3w2-1w9 sp/sx


..dude there's no 1w9 bone in my body xD. 1w2 is a better choice 


got ninja'ed
@reckless summer nights

3w2-7w6- 1w9 so/sp?


----------



## Ellis Bell

@Boss ISTP 8w7


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Off Topic: lol Am I so boring that even my alternative type is almost the same with my real one?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^ISFJ 2w3>7w8>1w2 Sx/So



Boss said:


> enfp 7w6-3w2-1w9 sp/sx
> ..dude there's no 1w9 bone in my body xD. 1w2 is a better choice


actually I relate a lot to 1w9, much more so than 1w2. I don't care enough about people's well being to have a 1w2 fix. they're more the advocate pushing for social change and improving the quality of life for people and they tend to be more altruistic and harder on themselves. in other words, ideals to them are a much more tangible endeavor; my ideals are all about broad principles and internal congruence. I believe my ideals will make the world a better place, but they're a much more cold, intellectual construct (though, despite being less fiery and less emotional, the 1w9 fixer is often more instinctual due to the stronger gut center connection). healthier 1w9s are more gentle and sensual and often look somewhat akin to an INFP 9, this also describes me (at least one aspect of me) in the healthier range.


----------



## Sina

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ^ISFJ 2w3>7w8>1w2 Sx/So
> 
> 
> 
> actually I relate a lot to 1w9, much more so than 1w2. I don't care enough about people's well being to have a 1w2 fix. they're more the advocate pushing for social change and improving the quality of life for people and they tend to be more altruistic and harder on themselves. in other words, ideals to them are a much more tangible endeavor; my ideals are all about broad principles and internal congruence. I believe my ideals will make the world a better place, but they're a much more cold, intellectual construct (though, despite being less fiery and less emotional, the 1w9 fixer is often more instinctual due to the stronger gut center connection). healthier 1w9s are more gentle and sensual and often look somewhat akin to an INFP 9, this also describes me (at least one aspect of me) in the healthier range.


i thought you typed me as a 1w9 fixer, and i said 1w2 makes far more sense for me. i know you're no 1w2 fixer.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Boss said:


> i thought you typed me as a 1w9 fixer, and i said 1w2 makes far more sense for me. i know you're no 1w2 fixer.


my apologies, I epicly misread your post XD
I agree though, 1w9 is not a conceivable option for your gut fix. imo it's 8w7 or 1w2 (I don't really see 8w9. you're powerful, possibly the most powerful person on this forum, but your personality lacks the gravitas of an 8w9/8w9 fixer. your anger comes off more like a tigress or a dragon than it does a bear or a hippo. more colorful, biting and vicious and less explosive and mountain troll-esque)


to give you yet another type though

ENFP 8w7>7w6>3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## Sina

Swordsman of Mana said:


> my apologies, I epicly misread your post XD
> I agree though, 1w9 is not a conceivable option for your gut fix. imo it's 8w7 or 1w2 (I don't really see 8w9.you're powerful*, possibly the most powerful person on this forum,* but your personality lacks the *gravitas* of an 8w9/8w9 fixer. your anger comes off more like a tigress or a dragon* than it does a bear or a hippo*. more colorful, biting and vicious and *less explosive and mountain troll-esque*)
> 
> 
> to give you yet another type though
> 
> ENFP 8w7>7w6>3w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## DomNapoleon

NerdyCool5EVAH said:


> ISFJ 2w3 from what I've seen


Oh god, I have just checked this :laughing: 
I do would like to be core 2, specially those unhealthy 2s with a strong connection to 8 that start manipulating other people's lives ahah ('_Shut up, You need me! Now let me do this for you! What? You tell me you can't be without me? If I leave this door you will never survive: NOW LET ME LAAVE YA!'_). 

@_Boss_ 
INTJ cp6w5>1w2>3w2 Sx/So


----------



## QueenOfCats

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Oh god, I have just checked this :laughing:
> I do would like to be core 2, specially those unhealthy 2s with a strong connection to 8 that start manipulating other people's lives ahah ('_Shut up, You need me! Now let me do this for you! What? You tell me you can't be without me? If I leave this door you will never survive: NOW LET ME LAAVE YA!'_).


Unhealthy 2s write intense love songs that end up becoming hits.


----------



## Helios

INxJ 3w2 sp/so perhaps? :wink:


----------



## Kito

How about 8w9? I may be biased because I've seen a lot of your aggressive behaviour come out in Mafia, but still.


----------



## Eclipsed

INFJ 1w2?


----------



## Helios

Kito said:


> How about 8w9? I may be biased because I've seen a lot of your aggressive behaviour come out in Mafia, but still.


Probably not core 8. I've considered it as a gut fix though.
@Eclipsed 4w5 sp/sx INFP?


----------



## Kitfool

FacelessBeauty said:


> Probably not core 8. I've considered it as a gut fix though.
> @_Eclipsed_ 4w5 sp/sx INFP?


Umm 9w8 perhaps?


----------



## Meirsho

6w5


----------



## Ellis Bell

@Meirsho ESTJ 8w7


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@Ellis Bell, INTP 4w5 So/Sp. :happy:


----------



## Meirsho

enfp 7w8 so/sx


----------



## wisterias

ESFP 7, perhaps


----------



## QrivaN

ESFP 8w7 (I'm joking, obviously)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@QrivaN, honestly you are a hard one.
Maybe 1w9 So/Sp? :]


----------



## wisterias

QrivaN said:


> ESFP 8w7 (I'm joking, obviously)


Hahaha. /most closeted 8 in existence.

How about a serious one?  Surprise me.


----------



## Sina

wisterias said:


> Hahaha. /most closeted 8 in existence.
> 
> How about a serious one?  Surprise me.


469


----------



## QrivaN

reckless summer nights said:


> @_QrivaN_, honestly you are a hard one.
> Maybe 1w9 So/Sp? :]


That's a new one. I might have to look into it. :3


wisterias said:


> Hahaha. /most closeted 8 in existence.
> 
> How about a serious one?  Surprise me.


Um...I'm not really sure. Maybe 6w5 sx/sp? (Is almost a complete guess)

.....Oh! I almost forgot @Boss. I don't know you so well. (taking another guess) Um...7w8? (Please don't come to get me, Boogey Man!)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@Boss I don't understand how a person with such nickname can be anything besides _*Eight*.* :laughing:*_


----------



## Sina

reckless summer nights said:


> @_Boss_ I don't understand how a person with such nickname can be anything besides _*Eight*.* :laughing:*_


lol not this time


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@Boss, then I am going to try ENTJ 7w8 Sx/Sp for you. :laughing:


----------



## Hunger

@reckless summer nights,
I would have guessed you an ENFP 7w6 2w3 9w1.
If that's you in the picture.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Gypsy said:


> @_reckless summer nights_,
> I would have guessed you an ENFP 7w6 2w3 9w1.
> If that's you in the picture.


No. :} That is not me. Thank you anyway. :]
Took a look at you posts. Can guess ENFP 7w8 Sx/Sp.


----------



## Meirsho

infp 5w6 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Meirsho said:


> infp 5w6 sp/sx


Wow! :tongue: Why? How could you possibly think that? 
Let me think about that. ESFP 4w3 Sx/So.


----------



## Meirsho

my bad! extrooverted for shuur E..ENFP  
and yo can forget about that honney moon in the alps! ..me..a feeler... *runs to go cry on my pillow*


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Meirsho said:


> my bad! extrooverted for shuur E..ENFP
> and yo can forget about that honney moon in the alps! ..me..a feeler... *runs to go cry on my pillow*


Fine! ENTP 7w8. :tongue: But please don't cry.


----------



## Meirsho

esfj!!! 
and btw you can say whatever you like! i dont care! you can call me an istj and that's fine with me! sticks and stones baby..sticks and stones..


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Meirsho said:


> esfj!!!
> and btw you can say whatever you like! i dont care! you can call me an istj and that's fine with me! sticks and stones baby..sticks and stones..


Then I would say ESTJ 8w9 Sp/So. *laughing* Alright. Just kidding.


----------



## Meirsho

entp 3..take it and go..
and i have this theory of me being like 5 ppl in one body so could be you wern't wrong at all..lol


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Meirsho said:


> entp 3..take it and go..
> and i have this theory of me being like 5 ppl in one body so could be you wern't wrong at all..lol


Lucky one. :tongue: I have only two different sides to my personality and my alter ego's name is Jamie. :laughing: Then again, don't listen to me. It was a silly joke.


----------



## Ellis Bell

reckless summer nights said:


> Lucky one. :tongue: I have only two different sides to my personality and my alter ego's name is Jamie. :laughing: Then again, don't listen to me. It was a silly joke.


ENFP 3w4.


----------



## wisterias

@Ellis Bell

Stab in the dark - 316, sp/so.


----------



## Hunger

reckless summer nights said:


> No. :} That is not me. Thank you anyway. :]
> Took a look at you posts. Can guess ENFP 7w8 Sx/Sp.


Close  ENXP 8W7 so/sx


----------



## Hunger

@wisterias, My guess for you would've been INFP 4w3 so/?.


----------



## DomNapoleon

@Gypsy 
ENFP 4w3>7w8>8w7 Sx/So


----------



## heavydirtysoul

@Phoenix_Rebirth ISFJ 4w5 7w6 1w9 So/Sp.


----------



## zenomax

1w2 so/sx?


----------



## etranger

@zenomax 

INTP or ENTP--because 5w4, I say ENTP?


----------



## Meirsho

infp 6w5


----------



## pizzapie

7w8  must experience!


----------



## Ellis Bell

@pizzapie 6w7.


----------



## Meirsho

5w4


----------



## Ellis Bell

^^7w8


----------



## Mammon

5w6


----------



## Meirsho

6w7


----------



## Kitfool

7w8


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

You actually beat me to @Meirsho's post by seconds.

Type 4w3


----------



## Kitfool

puer_aeternus said:


> You actually beat me to @_Meirsho_'s post by seconds.
> 
> Type 4w3


so are you typing me or him as 4w3? 

oh and 3w4 for you!


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime

roastingmallows said:


> so are you typing me or him as 4w3?
> 
> oh and 3w4 for you!


You. I typed him the same type you did, which made it very awkward lol 

And good type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

roastingmallows said:


> so are you typing me or him as 4w3?
> oh and 3w4 for you!


ESFP 6w7>2w3>8w7 So/Sx 
friendly and warm, but spunky and intense =)


----------



## Kitfool

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ESFP 6w7>2w3>8w7 So/Sx
> friendly and warm, but spunky and intense =)


<3 You're always my favorite, swordsman!

Oh, and at least you think I'm getting closer now. XD I'd say 6w7 sounds pretty good too. I considered it for a moment today for the first time, as a matter of fact because I've been a bit on the neurotic side lately. Too others focused though, I'd say. Otherwise, my 6 wing seems very strong!

For you...ENFP 7w8 4w5 2w1 sx/sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

roastingmallows said:


> <3 You're always my favorite, swordsman!


:wink:



> Oh, and at least you think I'm getting closer now. XD I'd say 6w7 sounds pretty good too. I considered it for a moment today for the first time, as a matter of fact because I've been a bit on the neurotic side lately. Too others focused though, I'd say. Otherwise, my 6 wing seems very strong!


one of the main differences I've noticed is, 6s tend to assume the worst while 7s believe they are invincible and that things will "just work out"



> For you...ENFP 7w8


good so far



> 4w5 2w1


- both heart types, doesn't work. 
- I'm pretty individualistic, but I don't really relate to 4 except for how it expresses itself in 3w4
- 2w1? how could you possibly see me as anything close to that? (it's my least favoriate type on the enneagram btw :laughing: )



> sx/sp


you know, I've been considering this seriously recently. it got me thinking 
- inside, I feel raw, desperate and craving intimacy. I will not be satisfied until I have a fireworks relationship with someone I can completely absorb and cuddle with several hours a day (I am not clingy, but I sure as hell have to exert effort not to be)
- maybe I wouldn't be so into Sp activities if I had more money? maybe I'm really pursuing financial stability as a springboard for my passions? I pictured my ideal self (not who I want to be, as that would be some sort of Sp 8w7 but who I _am_ and what that would be like if given full reign of self expression) and, while it was the same as me on the inside, it was nothing like I am now, instead being much more flamboyant (in the non flaming homosexual sense of the word) and electrifying (my choice of clothing is limited, but given the option, I prefer to where the most dramatic, attention grabbing clothing I can find. if I blend in, I feel like shit lol) 
- I relate most to the Sx dom type exemplar videos I've seen
- Sp doms tends to have a more downplayed "fly under the radar" quality to them (more so in Sp/So, but also Sp/Sx) while my personality is more dramatic, attention grabbing (both deliberately and non-deliberately) and vibrant. you either love me or you hate me, but you sure as hell are going to notice me.
- I dismissed the R & H description of the Sexual 7 as impulsive and thrill seeking because that didn't sound like me....at least not until love is involved, in which I've impulsive driven several hours to see people, booked hotels at a moment's notice, hid in someone's closet because his mom got home when we were making out 
- my interests tend to be obsessive and addictive (though I think a lot of Sx seconds and even some Sx lasts would say this)

however, I do not think I am Sx dom because
- the R and H Self Preservation 7 description is just too damn accurate
- Sexual 7s are the most impulsive type on the enneagram, I'm impulsive at times, but not consistently and certainly not _that_ impulsive
- Sp by contrast is cautious. I have a fair amount of "Sp fear". "am I comfortable?" "am I safe?" "am I financially secure?" "how's my health?" that just isn't there in a sexual 7
- Sx is potent stuff, a little goes a long way. this is why so many Sx seconds mistype as Sx first 
- ENFP and 7w6 are already both pretty sexual types, the 3w4 fix also adds to it


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

server lag 
you can skip me btw


----------



## Kitfool

@_Swordsman of Mana_



> - both heart types, doesn't work.
> - I'm pretty individualistic, but I don't really relate to 4 except for how it expresses itself in 3w4
> - 2w1? how could you possibly see me as anything close to that? (it's my least favoriate type on the enneagram btw :laughing: )


 Why do I always do that?! XD lemme try again...7w8 4w5 1w2 I think is what I meant...That doesn't seem right either though. Fine, I take it back. I only said it because you're always making it your duty to help people with their types! How about 1w9! Why is 2w1 your least favorite anyway? My stepmom is a lovely 2w1! And ESFJ. I seem to be the only one that likes them too. haha



> one of the main differences I've noticed is, 6s tend to assume the worst while 7s believe they are invincible and that things will "just work out"


 You know, I swear I'm usually pretty invincible feeling! (though not a huge physical risk taker) Sometimes I go through phases where my 6 wing seems to take over though. I really just feel more aware of my issues than most 7s because I am rather over-analytical, particularly when it comes to myself and others. Also, I just have anxiety in general, some days worse than others. Also, this last week or so I have been shut up in my house most of the day, online, writing, reading, not bullshitting with anyone IRL. It's zapping my happy go luckiness, I think! I may be in the grip of Ni again, as a matter of fact, but last time that happened it was more empty, bleakness and dread. Now it's more tense. >.< And I only talk about this shit on here. If anyone IRL came across the shit I post here they'd be like "Wtf? You have human problems? Thanks for not sharing, that'd be annoying." haha maybe a slight exaggeration. Or maybe it would scare them. After all, if I have issues then they are certainly not safe from anything! Oh, and my fears tend to come from a 7 place. Like I fear my life is empty and meaningless and I will never be satisfied, stuff like that. 



> you know, I've been considering this seriously recently. it got me thinking
> - inside, I feel raw, desperate and craving intimacy. I will not be satisfied until I have a fireworks relationship with someone I can completely absorb and cuddle with several hours a day (I am not clingy, but I sure as hell have to exert effort not to be)
> - maybe I wouldn't be so into Sp activities if I had more money? maybe I'm really pursuing financial stability as a springboard for my passions? I pictured my ideal self (not who I want to be, as that would be some sort of Sp 8w7 but who I _am_ and what that would be like if given full reign of self expression) and, while it was the same as me on the inside, it was nothing like I am now, instead being much more flamboyant (in the non flaming homosexual sense of the word) and electrifying (my choice of clothing is limited, but given the option, I prefer to where the most dramatic, attention grabbing clothing I can find. if I blend in, I feel like shit lol)
> - I relate most to the Sx dom type exemplar videos I've seen
> - Sp doms tends to have a more downplayed "fly under the radar" quality to them (more so in Sp/So, but also Sp/Sx) while my personality is more dramatic, attention grabbing (both deliberately and non-deliberately) and vibrant. you either love me or you hate me, but you sure as hell are going to notice me.
> - I dismissed the R & H description of the Sexual 7 as impulsive and thrill seeking because that didn't sound like me....at least not until love is involved, in which I've impulsive driven several hours to see people, booked hotels at a moment's notice, hid in someone's closet because his mom got home when we were making out
> - my interests tend to be obsessive and addictive (though I think a lot of Sx seconds and even some Sx lasts would say this)
> 
> however, I do not think I am Sx dom because
> - the R and H Self Preservation 7 description is just too damn accurate
> - Sexual 7s are the most impulsive type on the enneagram, I'm impulsive at times, but not consistently and certainly not _that_ impulsive
> - Sp by contrast is cautious. I have a fair amount of "Sp fear". "am I comfortable?" "am I safe?" "am I financially secure?" "how's my health?" that just isn't there in a sexual 7
> - Sx is potent stuff, a little goes a long way. this is why so many Sx seconds mistype as Sx first
> - ENFP and 7w6 are already both pretty sexual types, the 3w4 fix also adds to it


You do kind of strike me as sx first, but what do I know? You seem pretty intense and focused which is kind of what I've come to associate sx with. Also, that thing you said


> inside, I feel raw, desperate and craving intimacy. I will not be satisfied until I have a fireworks relationship with someone I can completely absorb and cuddle with several hours a day (I am not clingy, but I sure as hell have to exert effort not to be)


That sounds pretty damn blatantly sx-y! I've certainly never felt that way and I thought I was sx first forever. That is an oddly foreign concept to me actually. XD I'm not really into clingyness myself. I never knew this was an sx quality until recently, then I started seeing it in my sister's fiance and my stepdad. They're both pretty clingy towards my sister and mom (respectively, I hope!) and my sister and mom are both sp first and they're kind of like "yes, okay..." I believe my girlfriend is also so/sx, so we have no issues! Think about it! I have pretty much no sp myself. Only in the most literal sense do I use sp, as in I refuse to jump off of anything. haha Money and material things though, I care nothing about, unless you count food. I am a pig.


----------



## Sixty Nein

I'm just going to jump on SoM's bandwagon and say that you are a 6w7 and 8w7. However you seem to be more 3w2 positive then 2w3, but I don't really know you a lot. I guess just consider that instead?

Also being an 6w7 doesn't mean that you are intensely other focused. It just means that you are more 7ish then 5ish. A bit more "open" compared to the Five wing.


----------



## Kitfool

St Vual said:


> I'm just going to jump on SoM's bandwagon and say that you are a 6w7 and 8w7. However you seem to be more 3w2 positive then 2w3, but I don't really know you a lot. I guess just consider that instead?
> 
> Also being an 6w7 doesn't mean that you are intensely other focused. It just means that you are more 7ish then 5ish. A bit more "open" compared to the Five wing.


I actually have been considering changing 2w3 to 3w2 OR 9w8 to 8w?. I feel that my current tritype is a little TOO optimistic, but I think 738 seems too aggressive. 739 or 728...The 7 I've never doubted for a moment until today! What I meant by 6w7 being other's focused was more that 6s are supposed to be concerned with loyalty and suspicion, whereas I see other people more as objects of my amusement than as supportive figures. I have zero issues with loyalty or suspicion and all of my anxieties are based on me me me, such as my slight hypochondria and my on-and-off existentialism, nicotine addiction, lack of self discipline, skepticism/need for religion, blah blah blah.


----------



## wisterias

consider 369 soc/sp.


----------



## Sina

wisterias said:


> consider 369 soc/sp.


4-6-9w8 sx/sp?


----------



## kaleidoscope

Boss said:


> 4-6-9w8 sx/sp?


Today, you're a 7w8 9w8 4w3 So/Sx. :kitteh:


----------



## Meirsho

7w6


----------



## Kitfool

Oh yeah @Saintvual, I forgot to give you a new type in my rush to defend my identity. XD 6w5!


----------



## Ellis Bell

@roastingmallows 2w1 for the heck of it.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne

4w3.... No, 3w4! One of those two. Self-assured, individual, and well-respected.


----------



## Herp

5w6

That avatar makes me think of some sort of aggression from a more detached viewpoint.


----------



## Sixty Nein

You being a 3 as some have suggested amuses me. 69 for the others too.

I want a trifix~ Suggest that plz?


----------



## QrivaN

@St Vual Sure, I'll take a stab at it:
2w3 6w5 9w8 sp/sx

but I'm not very well versed in Enneagram, so that's kind of iffy.


----------



## Sina

6w7


----------



## The Scorched Earth

8w9.


----------



## Hyphero

Ice Ghost said:


> 6w5


3w4?


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9w1.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Ice Ghost
1w9 or 9w1>3w4>5w6 Sx/Sp


----------



## wisterias

3w4 7wB-1w9 sp/sx?


----------



## Sina

9w1


----------



## The Scorched Earth

7w8.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

5w4.


----------



## Sina

2w3


----------



## heavydirtysoul

7w8.


----------



## Ellis Bell

4w5.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

5w6.


----------



## Coburn

1w9 !


----------



## Schweeeeks

Type 8. Mainly cause of your avatar and ESTJ lol.
Powerful and confident. Not afraid of going after what they want. Big smile.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w7 sp/so.


----------



## Ellis Bell

4w5 based on username and avatar.


----------



## Herp

5w4, because books and staircase and arts.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

3w4!


----------



## Eclipsed

4w5? 2w1? :O


----------



## The Scorched Earth

3w2.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Ellis Bell said:


> 4w5.


Why? :blushed: You made me rethink my whole tritype. 
@Ice Ghost, 6w5 Sx/Sp. :]


----------



## Ellis Bell

reckless summer nights said:


> Why? :blushed: You made me rethink my whole tritype.
> @_Ice Ghost_, 6w5 Sx/Sp. :]


I guess there was just something about your avatar and username that made me think that.


----------



## Sina

5w4


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9w1.


----------



## 6007

6w5


----------



## Coburn

3w4


----------



## wisterias

1w9 sp/sx, perhaps?


----------



## Sina

6w7


----------



## Flatlander

8w9


----------



## mushr00m

1w9


----------



## Sina

5w6-3w4-9w8- @Flatlander

mushy- 6w7-1w9-4w3


----------



## Coburn

2wQueen


----------



## Sina

7w8-1w2-3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Helios

ESTJ Ate-w9 2w3 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## Sina

6w5-3w4-9w8 sp/sx

Madame, would you be so kind as to elaborate on the glorious 2w3 fix suggestion. :blushed:


----------



## Helios

Boss said:


> 6w5-3w4-9w8 sp/sx
> 
> Madame, would you be so kind as to elaborate on the glorious 2w3 fix suggestion. :blushed:


Hmmmmm. It was partly for shits and giggles, and the way you are about helping people with type just seemed to carry 2ish undertones. Hence the suggestion.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

5w4 Sx/So.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

7w6


----------



## Sixty Nein

I unno. 9 with a heavy 1 wing? I didn't really get a sense of perfectionism or really that much wrath from your questionaire. However 1s are kind of a mystery to me so who knows? Certainly at least double competency if not double.


----------



## wisterias

6w5 sp/so?


----------



## Flatlander

4w5 1w9 6w7

Switcheroo.


----------



## wisterias

Flatlander said:


> 4w5 1w9 6w7
> 
> Switcheroo.


4w4 4w4 4w4 s4/s4. 

*ahem*, 5w6 1w9 3w2 sp/so.


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Totally a type 4.

(Just kidding.)

Oh whoops, too late. For Wisterias I'll just say 9 because your avatar looks so chill.


----------



## Hyphero

6w5


----------



## Schweeeeks

1w2
Strives to improve self as much as possible, high moral standards for themselves and others around them, helpful, kind


----------



## Dolorous Haze

9w1


----------



## Helios

@_Hyphero_: 5w6 so/sx

Dolor you're definitely an ENTP 5w6 so/sx with wet blanket humor

Edit: The lot of you are all 5w6.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

Pavane said:


> @_Hyphero_: 5w6 so/sx
> 
> Dolor you're definitely an ENTP 5w6 so/sx with wet blanket humor
> 
> Edit: The lot of you are all 5w6.


You'd be begging for my wet blanket if I set you on four. >


Edit: Set you on fire.

Edit Edit : Sorry, no, was right the first time.


----------



## mushr00m

5w4 SP/SX


----------



## Dolorous Haze

4w5 sx/so


----------



## Helios

Dolorous Haze said:


> 4w5 sx/so


9w1 sp/sx for sure~
INFJ while we're at it.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

4w3.


----------



## Kestrel

@_Ice Ghost_

From a quick cursory skim of your posting habits, without having initially looked at your type, I would have guessed you're ISFP, Enneatype 3w2.

EDIT: And so/sx


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Kestrel said:


> @_Ice Ghost_
> 
> From a quick cursory skim of your posting habits, without having initially looked at your type, I would have guessed you're ISFP, Enneatype 3w2.
> 
> EDIT: And so/sx


WTF? That's new. 

Anyway, 7w8.


----------



## Kestrel

Ice Ghost said:


> WTF? That's new.
> 
> Anyway, 7w8.


But I am 7w8.


----------



## Helios

ISTP 4w5 so/sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

^9w1 Sx/Sp (just a guess)


----------



## Eclipsed

^8w9, just a guess


----------



## The Scorched Earth

7w8 core.


----------



## Recede

9w1.


----------



## QrivaN

4w5


----------



## The Scorched Earth

5w6.


----------



## Hyphero

5w6, I think.


----------



## Recede

1w2.


----------



## wisterias

Personally, I think 9w1 is correct? but I could guess 5w4.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

5w6.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

hmm, for kicks
2w3>1w9>5w6 Sp/Sx


----------



## kaleidoscope

7w6 9w8 3w2 Sx/Sp :3


----------



## wisterias

4w3 7w8 1w9 sx/sp.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

3w4 > 6w7 > 8w9 So/Sx :tongue:



Boss said:


> 8w9-7w8-4w5 sx/sp :kitteh:---*the best typeintheworldomgz*


Why? :blushed:


----------



## Helios

4w3-9w8-7w6 sx/so


----------



## SharkT00th

4w5


----------



## wisterias

@_Pavane_ Mmmmm you are such a 285, _giiiiirlfrand_.

EDIT: @SharkT00th 5w4 sp/sx?


----------



## Helios

wisterias said:


> @_Pavane_ Mmmmm you are such a 285, _giiiiirlfrand_.
> 
> EDIT: @_SharkT00th_ 5w4 sp/sx?


549 sp/sx is totally you.


----------



## wisterias

Pavane said:


> 549 sp/sx is totally you.


Try me. 127 so/sp, boom.


----------



## Helios

wisterias said:


> Try me. 127 so/sp, boom.


963 sx/sp

Heh.


----------



## wisterias

Pavane said:


> 963 sx/sp
> 
> Heh.


874 ILI-Ni sx/sp


----------



## SharkT00th

@wisterias
5w6


----------



## Sina

CP6w5-3w4-1w9 Sp/So


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Swordsman of Mana said:


> hmm, for kicks
> 2w3>1w9>5w6 Sp/Sx


Funny. XD


----------



## Helios

9w1 5w4 2w3 sp/so


----------



## Ellis Bell

8w9.


----------



## Sonny

6w5 - 9w1 - 3w2 Sp/Sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Sonny
9w8>7w6>3w4 Sx/Sp

frankly, I've never seen much So in you


----------



## QueenOfCats

7w6-3w4-1w9 sx/so


----------



## Herp

4w5 - 6w7 - 9w1, SP/SX


----------



## RobynC

Uh, whaddaya got for me?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@RobynC
INTJ 6w5>1w9>2w1 Sp/So


----------



## Hyphero

5w4


----------



## Herp

@Hyphero,

5w6 - 4w3 - 8w9

(How come I didn't get an alternative type in my last post?!)


----------



## Echoe

1w9


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9w8.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1w9. (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## Ellis Bell

@_reckless summer nights,_ 2w1.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Your avatar gives me strong 4w5 vibes. roud:


----------



## 6007

2w3


----------



## The Scorched Earth

4w5 heart fix.


----------



## Animal

Ice Ghost said:


> 4w5 heart fix.


I've been considering 4w5 heart-fix. Interesting :O










For you ... hmm.. 4w5-7w6-9w1 ?


----------



## Hyphero

1w2 gut fix, I guess.


----------



## Midnight Runner

Well, skimming through your Enneagram typing thread, I'd have typed you as a 4, but I see that's what you've already decided on. In the spirit of the thread, I shall suggest type 8, though I only see a loose correlation there.


----------



## mushr00m

Maybe said:


> YES. I was waiting for someone to write 7w6. with a 3 and 1 fix too?
> You have no idea how awesome this is...
> 
> And without looking at your current type I will wildly guess 6w7-1w9-4w3?


Haha, it's your lucky day me dear :tongue:
And you got ma tritype spot on!


----------



## Inguz

@_mushr00m_ 9w1-2w3-6w7

Edit: Scrap that, I'm putting 5w6 head fix for you instead!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Inguz welcome back =)
6w7>8w9=4w3 So/Sx



Sixty Nein said:


> Interesting how you got INTJ of all things from me. lol
> *Anyways Maybe is a triple positve triader*, or just a very animated person IMO (my impression at least). Yay.


not a chance in hell =)
I don't seem like it online, but I'm actually a fairly angry, frustrated person. I don't like to complain though, so I usually keep that kind of shit to myself. the "positive" aspects of 7 are among the traits of 7 I relate to least (though the competency and reactive triads fit me even less)
@Maybe
I think 4w3 fix is a better fit for you. 4w5 fixers have a noticeable harsh, austere quality to them; 4w3 fixers are typically a bit lighter and more fantastical.


----------



## Inguz

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Inguz_ welcome back =)
> 6w7>8w9=4w3 So/Sx


Thanks! While at it, I see you as 7w6 So/Sp.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

5w4 Sx/Sp. :happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

6w7>9w8>3w2 Sx/Sp (Inguz is way too reactive to be core 5 btw)


----------



## Devrim

Mmmm I'd give you a 6w7,
But that could just be me being unoriginal?

Or maybe 4


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 6w7>9w8>3w2 Sx/Sp (Inguz is way too reactive to be core 5 btw)


Possibly.  His avatar strongly reminds me of Type 5. 9w8, me? :tongue: 
@_Mzansi_ your profile is so funny. I'd give you 3w4 Sx/So.


----------



## Flatlander

^ 3w4 7w6 9w8 so/sx

How does an avatar remind you of type 5? Actually specifically, how does his?


----------



## The Wanderering ______

@*Flatlander* can't really be anything but a 5. Maybe 5w6 instead of 5w4 though.


----------



## Entropic

Flatlander said:


> How does an avatar remind you of type 5?


I'm curious about this too.



The Wanderering ______ said:


> @*Flatlander* can't really be anything but a 5. Maybe 5w6 instead of 5w4 though.


ESFJ 7w6 2w1 9w8 so/sx


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Kamishi said:


> ESFJ 7w6 2w1 9w8 so/sx


I know I've already done somebody, but I really want to do the person formerly known as LeaT. 
Hmm.... INTJ 4w5 5w6 1w9 The Insightful Stoic.


----------



## Helios

ESTP 3w4 1w9 6w7 so/sx


----------



## Ellis Bell

ENFP 4w5.


----------



## Helios

Ellis Bell said:


> ENFP 4w5.


Oh that's an interesting combo. What made you choose that?

INTP 5w6 9w1 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Devrim

I'd also say ENFP 7w6,
There's something nice and uppity with your avatar 
And I have talked to you,
So :3


----------



## Inguz

6w7


----------



## meridannight

6w7


----------



## Flatlander

7w8


----------



## Echoe

2w3


----------



## Ellis Bell

4w5


----------



## The Scorched Earth

1w9.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

9w1 Sx/Sp


----------



## Tater Tot

Eeiigghhhtttttt~

8w7


----------



## Recede

3w4


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1w9 So/Sx.


----------



## Hyphero

9w1 ESFJ


----------



## The Scorched Earth

4w5 INFP.


----------



## DomNapoleon

1w9-3w4-5w4 Sx/Sp


----------



## mushr00m

^^
6w7/4w3/1w9/SO/SX
Yup, the same apart from the gut fix.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

9w1>6w7>4w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1w9-3w4-5w4 Sx/Sp


I keep getting that. WTF?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

bump! :wink:


----------



## Helios

@Swordsman of Mana 2w3 7w8 8w9 sx/so is _definitely_ you. :wink:


----------



## Sixty Nein

Pavane said:


> @Swordsman of Mana 2w3 7w8 8w9 sx/so is _definitely_ you. :wink:


Are you saying that this is your type instead? It fits you much more than him.


----------



## Helios

Sixty Nein said:


> Are you saying that this is your type instead? It fits you much more than him.


Niet. 

That is not what I am getting at. 278 sx/so for me? Interesting.

9w9 9w9 9w9 so/so is good for you.


----------



## Hyphero

ENTP 7w8, I guess?


----------



## DomNapoleon

Ice Ghost said:


> I keep getting that. WTF?


I took a quick look at your typing thread, and the overall impression was or 1w9 or 3w4 leading. That's all :tongue:


----------



## Helios

7w6 4w3 9w1 so/sx


----------



## Inguz

3, many times over!


----------



## firedell

8w7. Be, be aggressive!


----------



## Hyphero

I would have said ISFP 6w7, but that's your type, so ISTP 6w5.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

7w6 Sp/Sx.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

3w2 so/sx.


----------



## mushr00m

1w2 SO/SX


----------



## heavydirtysoul

4w3 So/Sp.


----------



## Ellis Bell

8w7.


----------



## 6007

4w5


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Whoa... I don't even know.  9w1.


----------



## 6007

3w4,7w6,1w2 sx/so


----------



## The Wanderering ______

hmmm 5w4


----------



## Hyphero

8w7 ENTJ


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Then again...  I could only guess 6w7 Sp/So from your avatar.


----------



## WitKnee

7w6


----------



## 6007

5w6


----------



## Ellis Bell

4w5.


----------



## OrangeAppled

6w5


----------



## Vaka

I always looked at you as a 4w3


----------



## mushr00m

2w1 or 4w3/6w7/1w9 SO/SX


----------



## Vaka

mushr00m said:


> 2w1 or 4w3/6w7/1w9 SO/SX


Only other would be 9w8.
I didn't know you were trashdotcomzz on tumblr, by the way, I follow you
I'm a 9 fixer and sp/sx, though no comment on the rest


----------



## Sina

6w5-9w8-3w4 sp/so or sp/sx


----------



## Inguz

7w8


----------



## Animal

7w8-8w7-7w8 Sx/Sx

Edit : This was for @Boss, 
@Inguz beat me to it.

As for @Inguz

6w7-8w8-4w4


----------



## Vaka

6w5


----------



## Sina

2w3


----------



## Vaka

2w1


----------



## Helios

5w6 sx/sp


----------



## Ellis Bell

8w9 for the sig.


----------



## Vaka

9-2 or 4-6w5


----------



## Hyphero

6w5 Sp/So


----------



## Vaka

6w5 sp/sx
really don't know why I keep getting social, it's at the far bottom for me


----------



## Sina

lycanized said:


> 6w5 sp/sx
> really don't know why I keep getting social, it's at the far bottom for me


Instincts are tricky to gauge unless one has interacted closely. How does Social manifest for you? How about Sx? 

I think 6w5 for you, since you seem more self contained relative to w7 lol. As I said last time, I see 9w8 and 3w4 fixes.


----------



## Vaka

Sx manifests as having a strong focus on immersion and intensity, in my interests and in my feelings and thoughts along with my romantic relationships. For So, I couldn't really say. Anyway, thanks for the opinions. I've literally had everything suggested except 7 and 8 for my tritype and core. I'm not a 6w5-9w8-3w4, but it's still interesting . Can't speak well because I took a lot of pain reliever and I think it made me tired. I made a thread, though


----------



## Sina

lycanized said:


> Sx manifests as having a strong focus on immersion and intensity, in my interests and in my feelings and thoughts along with my romantic relationships. For So, I couldn't really say. Anyway, thanks for the opinions. I've literally had everything suggested except 7 and 8 for my tritype and core. I'm not a 6w5-9w8-3w4, but it's still interesting . Can't speak well because I took a lot of pain reliever and I think it made me tired. I made a thread, though


I am somewhat intrigued by your typing, so I'll have a look at your thread. I was under the impression that you typed at 6, so I was only considering a choice between wings LOL. 

Well, I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## mushr00m

CP6w7/1w2/2w3/SX/SO just coz :tongue:


----------



## Animal

Well then you @mushr00m can be 7w8-8w7-3w2 sx/so just cuz :kitteh:


----------



## Helios

3w4-9w1-6w5 so/sp


----------



## Vaka

3w4 and 7 fixes perhaps


----------



## SharkT00th

5w4


----------



## Inguz

Type 1


----------



## Hyphero

5w6


----------



## mushr00m

9w8


----------



## Helios

^ 4w5-9w8-7w6 /so/sp



lycanized said:


> 3w4 and 7 fixes perhaps


I can see 3w4, but 7? Interesting.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5.


----------



## wisterias

3w4.


----------



## Herp

5w6 - 4w3 - 9w8


----------



## mushr00m

6w7/4w5/1w9 ^^


----------



## SharkT00th

7w6


----------



## Baby Spidey

I'm just going to say type 6w5 because I don't know you that well (and I'm only really curious in what others would think for me tbh) lol


----------



## Ellis Bell

@Empress, 4w5.


----------



## soya

hm...7w8.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

1w9.


----------



## SharkT00th

9w1


----------



## Sina

6w5 sp/so


----------



## Hyphero

8w7 sx/so


----------



## wisterias

649 sp/so


----------



## SharkT00th

5w4


----------



## Inguz

I am still undecided between 1w9 and 1w2!


----------



## Ellis Bell

8w7 sx/so


----------



## Vaka

9w1 alternative


----------



## SharkT00th

8w9, your such a bully.


----------



## Vaka

I didn't realize I was a bully, that's interesting. I wish I was an 8 fixer, though

4w5


----------



## SharkT00th

read through your posts, you tend to mention "I think", you must be a total 5.


----------



## Helios

You're definitely a 3w4.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

2w3.


----------



## soya

6w5


----------



## mushr00m

6w5 SO dom

You definitely seem withdrawn and with a strong superego bent aswell. 9w1 core suits you well though.


----------



## Vaka

4w3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

4w5>1w2>6w5 Sp/Sx


----------



## Helios

^7w8 3w2 1w9 sx/so.



Ice Ghost said:


> 2w3.


Why 2w3 out of all the types? xD


----------



## Vaka

Swordsman of Mana said:


> 4w5>1w2>6w5 Sp/Sx


That would be really odd for my mbti. I'm not a 1fixer, above all. I've even been thrown out as a core 9

3w4


----------



## SharkT00th

1w9


----------



## Vaka

4 fix and 1 fix


----------



## EmpireConquered

6w5


----------



## Vaka

type 3


----------



## SharkT00th

binary type: 4 and 5. Lets see if this catches on LOL!.


----------



## Vaka

6w7 and 8. I just like this game



Boss said:


> 9-6-3 sp/sx


two things I'm sure of is 9 and 4, the head fix could be 5, but not 5w4(4w3) or anything.


----------



## Hyphero

1w9 Sp/So


----------



## Vaka

Too loose and relaxed and fantasy prone with not enough objective morality

5w6 based purely on vibe


----------



## Recede

I see a strong id influence. 9w8 or 7w6 sx. Or maybe 4w3...


----------



## Inguz

4w3, clearly ego type


----------



## Ellis Bell

8w7


----------



## SharkT00th

5w6


----------



## an absurd man

6w5


----------



## Vaka

core 5w6


----------



## Ellis Bell

9w1 based on the avatar.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5.


----------



## Inguz

@Ice Ghost You are a competent type, okay??? 5 for you!
@aconite Gz on 100 page thread


----------



## SharkT00th

9w1


----------



## Vaka

4w5


----------



## Helios

core 5w4 sp/sx seems plausible enough.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1w9 Sx/Sp.


----------



## Hyphero

7w6 Sx/So


----------



## Herp

4w3 - 5w6 - 9w1


----------



## Retsu

2w1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

4w3>6w7>9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## Sina

954


----------



## Vaka

ate wing nein


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 8.


----------



## Vaka

It's really interesting to me so many people say type 8, truly a mystery

beardedAgam...3w4


----------



## Vaka

I take a pretty high dose of antidepressant and I think it might make me seem more 8ish than I actually am sometimes
PS, next person, skip me and go to Agam, I just like typing.


----------



## Hyphero

BeardedAgam said:


> Enneagram 8.


If you're not a 5w6, you're probably a 8w9.

As for the instinctual variant, try So/Sp.


----------



## Ellis Bell

I'm just pulling a type out of thin air, but 8w7.


----------



## QueenOfCats

5w6 sp/sx


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Hyphero said:


> If you're not a 5w6, you're probably a 8w9.
> 
> As for the instinctual variant, try So/Sp.


I have never gotten 8 as a suggestion before. What's so 8 about me?


----------



## mushr00m

6w5


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 4.


----------



## Helios

3w4 so/sp


----------



## a go go

9w1 sp/so


----------



## Ellis Bell

9w1 based on the avatar. :wink:


----------



## Helios

9w1... oh wait. Maybe 5w6 and 2w3 for fixes. And sp/sx.


----------



## Hyphero

Ananael said:


> 9w1... oh wait. Maybe 5w6 and 2w3 for fixes. And sp/sx.


Probably a 5w6 So/Sx?


----------



## QueenOfCats

5w4 sp/sx


----------



## Cossack

INTJ/5w6 because scientists like cats.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5.


----------



## Sina

3w4


----------



## Hyphero

@Boss

Enneatype: 8w7
MBTI: ENTJ
Socionics: LIE-0
Alignment: Chaotic Evil

Based on recent posts.


----------



## Vaka

4w3


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

6w7.


----------



## Vaka

Definitely no 6w7, I could see 9, but not 6 or 8...9w1 for you


----------



## Vaka

What I've gone between is 4w3 and 5w4
Here's this thread if it helps anyone... http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-forum-investigator/155916-what-parts-5-dont-you-relate.html
I have a few posts in there


----------



## Sina

9 
@Hyphero

Chaotic Evil sounds like a wannabe sociopath lol. If possible would you like to expand on what gave you the Chaotic Evil impression. I am not familiar with this alignment stuff.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

xxTJ Enneagram 8.


----------



## QueenOfCats

6w5


----------



## Helios

^4w3 so/sx



Boss said:


> Chaotic Evil sounds like a wannabe sociopath lol. If possible would you like to expand on what gave you the Chaotic Evil impression. I am not familiar with this alignment stuff.


If anything Boss, I think you'd be chaotic neutral or chaotic good. The former because of how self pres you are and the latter due to your strong sense of justice from what I've seen of your posts on topics related to that.


----------



## Hyphero

If you're not 9w8, you're 6w7.

ENTJ
True Neutral

I'd like to know my alignment if I mistyped in it.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 3.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5.


----------



## QueenOfCats

Ananael said:


> ^4w3 so/sx


Interesting! How so? 

@_Ice Ghost_ 5w4


----------



## Herp

9w8 sp/sx


----------



## God

5w6


----------



## Snow

EINSTFPJ. Hey, you're god right?


----------



## The Hungry One

I looked at your profile pic and thought INTP or INFJ and then I checked and you were INTP so I guess INFJ!

It's the microchip design and the six-legged bug man. There's something mystically nerdy about it. In a good way of course.

EDIT: Oh crap it's the enneagram forum. Uh take 4w5. *runs away*


----------



## The Scorched Earth

4w3.


----------



## Hyphero

I've already typed you, but...

9w1
INTJ
True Neutral or Lawful Neutral


----------



## Pixzelina

Hmm..

5w4
INTJ


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9 with balanced wings.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

I'll take a wild guess again and go for enneagram 6.


----------



## Ellis Bell

I think I've done you before, so I'll do something random: 1w9.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

4w5 Sp/Sx. :happy:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Ennegram 7.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Enneagram 6. :tongue:


----------



## Ellis Bell

3w4.


----------



## Hyphero

Based on your avatar, your enneatype is 5w6, and your alignment is Lawful Neutral.

Based on your recent posts, you seem more like a 7w6 True Neutral.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 5.


----------



## cudibloop

7w6


----------



## Rainbow

9


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9w1.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1w9.


----------



## Bricolage

3w2.


----------



## Devrim

3w4


----------



## Hyphero

Mzansi said:


> 3w4


ExFJ.

If not 8w7, 1w2?


----------



## Devrim

Hyphero said:


> ExFJ.
> 
> If not 8w7, 1w2?


Almost on par with my actual type
I'm 8w7 5w4 and 3w4 

Mmm for you I'd have to give 5w4,
Just swapping around your core and wing!
You have an air of "knowledge" about you,
If that is even a way to put it xD


----------



## heavydirtysoul

7w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## The Scorched Earth

3w2.


----------



## Ellis Bell

9w8.


----------



## Bricolage

4w3. 



Mzansi said:


> 3w4


I wouldn't mind being that type but I don't have that success at any cost gusto of three.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

9w1.


----------



## Ellis Bell

2w1.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

6w7.


----------



## Sina

6w7-3w2-1w9/9w1 so/sx


----------



## Devrim

Bad ass 8w7 

Though I may be biased


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 7.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

8w7. :laughing:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

reckless summer nights said:


> 8w7. :laughing:


Out of curiosity, what is so 8 about me?


----------



## heavydirtysoul

BeardedAgam said:


> Out of curiosity, what is so 8 about me?


Your avatar reminded me of an 8w7 person I know. :tongue:


----------



## Vivoila

2w1 so


----------



## Bricolage

7 (but honestly...your avatar is like the platonic fucking idea of 8)


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1w9 Sx/Sp.


----------



## Bricolage

3w2 So/Sx 



reckless summer nights said:


> 1w9 Sx/Sp.


That sounds sexy...


----------



## Ellis Bell

3w4.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

4w3 So/Sp.


----------



## rajAs

2w3 sx/so


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9w1 So/Sx.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

I am running out of options. :tongue:
9w8 Sp/So.


----------



## jbking

7w6 sx/so


----------



## heavydirtysoul

unctuousbutler said:


> Because of that adorable emoticon. :crazy:












Enneagram 9.


----------



## Sina

8w7 :angry:


----------



## nujabes

7w6


----------



## Figure

3w2. 

It's not your core type, but it definitely comes through.


----------



## Sina

7w6


----------



## heavydirtysoul

Boss said:


> 8w7 :angry:


Me? Why?
















9w8.


----------



## pushit

9w1


----------



## Hyphero

5w6


----------



## The Scorched Earth

4w5 seems right.


----------



## Bricolage

4w3 Sp/So.


----------



## Sina

6w7


----------



## The Scorched Earth

8w7 Sp/So.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

4w5.


----------



## leafling

Ohh, might as well try to join in on the fun. 

6w5


----------



## Inguz

9w1


----------



## Sina

638sxso


----------



## heavydirtysoul

7w8 Sp/Sx


----------



## leafling

7w6 sx/so


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Finally, a new one.

9w8 So/Sx.


----------



## Sina

4w5-1-5


----------



## Bricolage

8w9 So/Sx.


----------



## mushr00m

7w6 so/sx


----------



## Bricolage

9w1 Sp/Sx. 



mushr00m said:


> 7w6 so/sx


I wish I was that extraverted.


----------



## leafling

9w8 sp/so


----------



## mushr00m

unctuousbutler said:


> 9w1 Sp/Sx.
> 
> I wish I was that extraverted.


Mmm, *scratches head* 

You can still be an introverted 7 :kitteh:

Leafstone - 6w7/2w3/9w8 sx/so


----------



## Bricolage

4w5 So/Sx. 



mushr00m said:


> Mmm, *scratches head*
> 
> You can still be an introverted 7.
> 
> Leafstone - 6w7/2w3/9w8 sx/so


Especially 7w6. But the So/Sx *and* 7 is pretty high octane. :tongue:


----------



## Bricolage

Y'all can skip me if you want.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

9w1 Sp/Sx


----------



## leafling

2w3 so/sx


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5 Sx/So.


----------



## Sina

3w4 spsx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

7w8(sw8w9)>1w2(sw2w3)>3w4(sw2w3) Sp/Sx~Decadent


----------



## heavydirtysoul

8w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Antiparticle

reckless summer nights said:


> 8w7 Sx/Sp


Type 2, Sx>So.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

9w8 Sx/Sp


----------



## QueenOfCats

7w6 so/sx


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 1.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

2w1 Sx/Sp - very random! :tongue:


----------



## mushr00m

3w4 sp/sx


----------



## leafling

9w1 so/sx


----------



## Sina

639 spsx


----------



## SeñorTaco

Probably a type 8w7 or type 8w5


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Cool, another new one.

5w4 Sp/So.


----------



## Sina

315 sp/so


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 8.


----------



## jbking

Type 1.


----------



## heavydirtysoul

1w9 Sp/So


----------



## rajAs

2w3 So/Sx


----------



## QueenOfCats

9w8 sp/sx


----------



## Ellis Bell

2w1.


----------



## mushr00m

5w4. SP/SO


----------



## Quernus

hmmm 4w5. SO/Sx


----------



## Vaka

9w1


----------



## Vaka

9w1-4- 6w7 or 7 initially


----------



## Eclipsed

lycanized said:


> 9w1-4- 6w7 or 7 initially


6w5


----------



## Vaka

6w7 or 3w4


Eclipsed said:


> 6w5


----------



## Sina

953


----------



## Vaka

Boss said:


> 953


Just wondering why 3 now? Is it just as an alt to 954 which you guessed before? I've been pretty sure of 4 as a fix

And for you 8w7 or 7w8 sx


----------



## Sina

lycanized said:


> Just wondering why 3 now? Is it just as an alt to 954 which you guessed before? I've been pretty sure of 4 as a fix


 had suggested 4 already (which is right i find), so just said 3 this time around for giggles.



> And for you 8w7 or 7w8 sx


Why Sx dom 7? 8w7? pick whichever you'd like to address lol.


----------



## Vaka

Boss said:


> had suggested 4 already (which is right i find), so just said 3 this time around for giggles.
> 
> 
> 
> Why Sx dom 7? 8w7? pick whichever you'd like to address lol.


Could be sp/sx actually, you're just incredibly intense. Probably the most intense person on the site, but it could be loads of id or assertiveness rather than sx-dom. I was going by the fact nothing seems to bother you at all, and not in the 9ish way, it's like you can take anything, tackle it, and keep going and it fazes you not at all. Lust is an obvious one...lust in general, expansiveness, unavoidably leaving your own mark. You don't seem to care what people think of you much at all either and you don't seem fear driven either. If you are, you hide it very well. Your intensity is just you, not put on or a reaction against anything, definitely not superego. Very evident in the fact it's more complex for you than with a lot of other people who might fake assertiveness or have it as some kind of defense and can't balance it. They have to avoid all of these other things that might make them seem weak so they just come off so one-dimensionally. You just seem unapologetically you. And I know these are pretty weak reasons, but that's what I have right now


----------



## QueenOfCats

3w2 so/sx


----------



## leafling

7w6 so/sx


----------



## Bricolage

3w4 So/Sx.


----------



## Entropic

unctuousbutler said:


> 3w4 So/Sx.


ENFP 7w6 9w1 3w4 so/sp


----------



## Bricolage

8w7 Sx/Sp. 



ephemereality said:


> ENFP 7w6 9w1 3w4 so/sp


7w6 So/Sp like Timothy Leary?


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

TJ enneagram 4


----------



## Sina

2w3


----------



## mushr00m

5w6 lol


----------



## heavydirtysoul

4w3 Sp/Sx :]


----------



## leafling

3w4 sp/sx


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

4w5


----------



## leafling

9w8 sp/so


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5 Sx.


----------



## SuperNova85

8w9 Sx/So


----------



## The Scorched Earth

SuperNova85 said:


> 8w9 Sx/So


Haha. :laughing:

4w3 Sp/Sx for you.


----------



## Bricolage

1w9 Sx/Sp.


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

Enneagram 1


----------



## Bricolage

6w5 Sp/So.


----------



## leafling

8w9 sp/so


----------



## Quernus

4w5


----------



## leafling

5w6 so/sx


----------



## Quernus

listochka said:


> 5w6 so/sx


Haha, *so*/sx? May I ask why, or was that kinda just a thing?

(Skip me)


----------



## leafling

spectralsparrow said:


> Haha, *so*/sx? May I ask why, or was that kinda just a thing?
> 
> (Skip me)


Just thought I'd switch the first and last instincts, partly for fun and partly to be thought-provoking. You never know, eh? :wink:


----------



## Hyphero

listochka said:


> Just thought I'd switch the first and last instincts, partly for fun and partly to be thought-provoking. You never know, eh? :wink:


Type 7 (either wing) Sx/So with a hint of 4.

Probably ENFP.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

1w2 Sx/So. ^^


----------



## leafling

@Ice Ghost 9w1 sx/so



Hyphero said:


> Type 7 (either wing) Sx/So with a hint of 4.
> 
> Probably ENFP.


Ohh, this one is fascinating. Any reason for this? :kitteh:


----------



## heavydirtysoul

9w1-4w3-6w7 So/Sx


----------



## Hyphero

listochka said:


> @Ice Ghost 9w1 sx/so
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, this one is fascinating. Any reason for this? :kitteh:


You seem like a fun person based on recent posts.

The hint of 4 also comes from posts.



reckless summer nights said:


> 9w1-4w3-6w7 So/Sx


7 (either wing)-4 (either wing)-9w8 Sx/So


----------



## Eclipsed

@Hyphero

6w5 ISTP


----------



## lue

ISFP 4w3 so/sx


----------



## Sixty Nein

6 maybe.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

2


----------



## Sina

9


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

INTJ 8w7>7w6>3w2 So/Sx


----------



## Sixty Nein

2??? In a fairly roundabout way.


----------



## Doll

Dang, you make this hard. I can't think of you as anything but a 7.

Ugh. 1, I guess, but no wing feels right, so I'm just saying 1, sx/so.

^ this was meant for @Swordsman of Mana


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

3w4 see that trick I used I just switched the numbers


----------



## 0+n*1

9


----------



## Doll

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> 3w4 see that trick I used I just switched the numbers


9w1


----------



## 0+n*1

It's funny we ninja each other


----------



## The Scorched Earth

6w5.


----------



## 0+n*1

mmm. 1w9 or 4w5 just because angels.


----------



## TrialByFire

getting 5 or 4, with the skulls


----------



## The Scorched Earth

9w8.


----------



## onyxbrain

1w9


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

9w1, I'll say for reasons that are entirely stupid. XD


----------



## Zapp

2w3. Primarily based on signature.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

2w1.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

5w6


----------



## chicklit

I want to say 5, because of the bitter irony of "Au Revoir (Adios)" ... ah, screw it - you're 5w4 now.


----------



## mushr00m

2w3/6w7/9w1


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

9w1>6w7>4w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## Sina

5w6


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Hrm....

6w7?


----------



## perfectcircle

4w5!!


----------



## chicklit

9w1


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Type 1


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

9w1


----------



## Doll

9w8


----------



## The Scorched Earth

3w2.


----------



## DomNapoleon

[]5w4? [/QUOTE]

Why is everybody suggesting 5 to me? :laughing: Is it my avatar?


----------



## n03mdal2

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Why is everybody suggesting 5 to me? :laughing: Is it my avatar?


Haha, I wasn't aware of that :tongue: Yeah, it must be your avatar. At least that's what I took as a reference point.


----------



## Bricolage

6w7 So/Sp.


----------



## Kabosu

7w6 so/sx


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Why is everybody suggesting 5 to me? :laughing: Is it my avatar?


Your username, for me. "Phoenix Rebirth" implied integration that brought to you fire and happiness where previously your life was cold, dark, and lacking in vibrancy. So I thought about what types start off more withdrawn and sullen, and then integrate to become powerful and filled with energy. 1 integrates to 7, which typifies energetic the best, but 1 wasn't withdrawn enough, I thought. It's moving from one kind of energy to another kind. So, the next type I thought of for energy was 8 (because they have the power to dominate, etc.), which 5 integrates to. 

So, yeah. :tongue: Could've gone with 9, though, I suppose. :tongue:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Anyway, Kabosu, for you I say...9w8 6w7 sp/sx


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

4w3>1w9>7w6 Sx/Sp


----------



## onyxbrain

7w6 sx


----------



## 0+n*1

Somethingwsomething

nah, I think you could be a 5w6 but I think you're a 5w4 (that isn't an alternative type for you)


----------



## Tainted Streetlight

@Mr.Rbtoo
My guess:

5w4 INTJ INTp sp/sx


----------



## Zapp

6w5


----------



## Watercolourful

2w1 hahah


----------



## d e c a d e n t

Type 9 based solely on whay your name. >_>


----------



## Psithurism

8w7-4w5-5w4 Sx/Sp ENTJ Ni-subtype

The symbolism in your picture is dark and intense. Furthermore, the username ''Nonsense'' exudes imposing intellectual and emotional depth.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen

4w5, due to the avatar _and_ the username. XD


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps

4w5


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

9w1>4w5>6w7 Sx/Sp


----------



## Bricolage

6w7 Sx/So lol.


----------



## Sixty Nein

You seem to be sort of 5'ish to me.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

6w7>9w1>?w? Sp/Sx

you are cerebral as fuck


----------



## Sixty Nein

You are in all likely hood a 7.

Sp/Sx? Why that above Sp/So? Not that I disagree really.

Thanks for calling me cerebral tho


----------



## Mr inappropriate

type 2w1 because she is nice and positive :kitteh:
@o0india0o


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

You have the most aesthetically ISFP avatar I have ever seen.


----------



## Mr inappropriate

Tetsuo Shima said:


> You have the most aesthetically ISFP avatar I have ever seen.


this is enneagram :boxing::rolleyes-new: :exterminate:


----------



## Vermillion

@crashbandicoot 

9


----------



## an absurd man

4w3


----------



## bleghc

358? I'm unsure as to whether or not you're referring to the general archetype or if the general archetype is... well, your tritype. You get what I mean? As in, the order starts with heart, ends in gut... NTs' and their need for detail.

3 as your core seems likely, from how I'm seeing it. 3 is one of the types I'm least competent with in terms of understanding relative to the other types so 'scuse me if I get any interpretations wrong. You've seemed to be struggling with your type lately which I can, in a strange intuitive way, find myself relating back to 3 - torn between your personas and who you actually are. Which - may or may not be related to the case of confusion for you. But this is the alternative type thread - just thought that last bit might have a fairly interesting interpretation. 

8w9, maybe? And sx/sp. I clearly don't understand you well enough to make any valid assumption but #justfromvibesss.


----------



## galactic collision

I was going to give you 7w6 just based on your avatar and signature, but I see that that's actually how you're typed... good

Alternate typing: 9w8 (with a 7 fix still tho lol)


----------



## Darkbloom

This is so difficult 

Maybe 1w2 with a really strong 7 fix?
But I know that's impossible xD


----------



## Wisteria

4w3


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

just based on the pic? 6w7>9w1>4w3 Sp/Sx


----------



## Vermillion

2w1


----------



## Superfluous

4w3


----------



## bleghc

8w9


----------



## Darkbloom

9w8


----------



## galactic collision

How about...6w5?


----------



## Darkbloom

galactic collision said:


> How about...6w5?


Well that's an interesting suggestion.
May I ask why?

*Ignore me and type galactic collision*


----------



## galactic collision

Amaranthine said:


> Well that's an interesting suggestion.
> May I ask why?
> 
> *Ignore me and type galactic collision*


Because you are loyal to your ideas but uncertain about your type and presumably other things. 6 has a line to 3 which could, with a strong 2w3 or 3w2 fix, explain your current core 3 typing. :tongue: Additionally, you can sometimes be blunt and aggressive, which shows signs of CP 6, but you also let other people be experts in many situations, which shines a light on 6's uncertainty and skepticism. 

Am I convincing yet?


----------



## Darkbloom

galactic collision said:


> Because you are loyal to your ideas but uncertain about your type and presumably other things. 6 has a line to 3 which could, with a strong 2w3 or 3w2 fix, explain your current core 3 typing. :tongue: Additionally, you can sometimes be blunt and aggressive, which shows signs of CP 6, but you also let other people be experts in many situations, which shines a light on 6's uncertainty and skepticism.
> 
> Am I convincing yet?


Don't think you are totally convincing tbh , but it's not a bad reasoning for 6w5 being my head fix)

*Don't type me, type galactic collision*


----------



## Lady Lullaby

Amaranthine said:


> Don't think you are totally convincing tbh , but it's not a bad reasoning for 6w5 being my head fix)
> 
> *Don't type me, type galactic collision*


I want to participate to get feedback so I'll play.... Let's say your alternative type is E2! (Fe-dom FTW!)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom

Lady Lullaby said:


> I want to participate to get feedback so I'll play.... Let's say your alternative type is E2! (Fe-dom FTW!)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


And what is galactic collision's alternative type?)))


----------



## galactic collision

Amaranthine said:


> Don't think you are totally convincing tbh , but it's not a bad reasoning for 6w5 being my head fix)
> 
> *Don't type me, type galactic collision*


Yeah, I don't know if I think 6w5 is your actual core type lmao. Image makes more sense. (Also, I change my alternative typing from 6w5 to 6w7 because your Se seems so strong and it could just be more apparent because of a w7 :tongue


----------



## Vermillion

hmmmm 6w7
@galactic collision


----------



## Mr inappropriate

@Night Huntress
1w2


----------



## gardengnome

1w2 I guess


----------



## Psithurism

6w5


----------



## aquasoul

9w8


----------



## galactic collision

5w6


----------



## Superfluous

Good God, couldn't be anything else but 7. but maybe its because I know you lolol. Perhaps a social 6 with the nod to your avatar.. I wouldve said social 2 but theyre a little _too_ cutesy.


----------



## Wisteria

8w7


----------



## an absurd man

9w1


----------



## Superfluous

7w8


----------



## Darkbloom

3w4


----------



## 0+n*1

2w3


----------



## o0india0o

6w5 (or 1w9 for a total type change*!*)


----------



## atarulum

2w1


----------



## FakeLefty

6w7


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

INTP. You have an intuitive vibe.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

ISFP 4w3 > 6w5 > 8w7 sx/sp


----------



## FakeLefty

5w6


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

5w4 > 9w8 > 3w2 sx/sp


----------



## Starlorn

9w1, sp/so

Honestly I think you've hit the nail on the head with 4w3 judging by your posts, but sometimes you seem to have that more knowledgeable, calm, laidback attitude that reminds me of a 9w1 I used to know.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

2w3 s?/sx


----------



## Krayfish

8w9 maybe? 5w6 seems like a fine fit


----------



## Jaune

7w6. I keep thinking that's in your tritype for some reason.


----------



## Xcopy

5w6


----------



## Krayfish

Witch of Caprice said:


> 7w6. I keep thinking that's in your tritype for some reason.


It very well could be, you're not the only one who seems to think so. I've been considering 9w1 7w6 4w5 and 1w9 7w6 3w4 recently, so you could be right. 

**SKIP ME**


----------



## Jakuri

7w6 for both @ReimuHakureix @Krayfish


----------



## Xcopy

Jakuri said:


> 7w6 for both @ReimuHakureix @Krayfish


Everytime I get mentioned, I always have a bad feeling about it. lol. 

But out of curiosity, why 7w6?


----------



## Jakuri

ReimuHakureix said:


> Everytime I get mentioned, I always have a bad feeling about it. lol.
> 
> But out of curiosity, why 7w6?


Vibe from avatar. Felt airy, unassuming, warm, with a touch of positivity and optimism. Felt the 97x or 96x (heart fix I was leaning 4). Between 6w7 and 7w6, it was just a mental coin flip.  Positive outlook vibe was quite present.


----------



## Birbsofafeather

@Jakuri 4w5! I definitely think that it could be in your tritype somewhere. Lots of interospection.


----------



## zombiefishy

9w1


----------



## Fawny

4w3


----------



## Wisteria

9w8


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

8w7


----------



## Libra Sun

6w5


----------



## Krayfish

6w7 or 9w8


----------



## atarulum

8w7


----------



## Rouskyrie

5w4.


----------



## Rose for a Heart

6w5


----------



## Jaune

5w4, you’re so 4 that it’s hard to come up with a suitable alternative.


----------



## Libra Sun

6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Wisteria

9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Libra Sun

6w7 so/sp


----------



## Jaune

9w1 sx/sp


----------



## Aluminum Frost

6w5 sp/sx


----------



## Krayfish

7w8 sx/sp


----------



## owlet

1w2 so/sp


----------



## Jakuri

9w1 sx/sp <3


----------



## Wisteria

2w1 sx/so


----------



## Jaune

6w7 sp/sx


----------



## heavydirtysoul

7w8 so/sp


----------



## BroNerd

6w7 3w4 8w7 so/sx


----------



## Moo Rice

6w5


----------



## BlueGunner

4w5


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

1w2


----------



## Moo Rice

3w4


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Moo Rice said:


> 3w4


Gonna be off-topical only for this, but why 3w4?


----------



## Electra

Intp


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Lol, and 7w6


----------



## Moo Rice

Alivingobituary42 said:


> Gonna be off-topical only for this, but why 3w4?


just the first different type that came to me from your (previous) avatar, nothing too extraordinary lol


----------



## Electra

Ixxj


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

Type 9w8 ENFJ


----------



## Dangerose

(based on avatar/username alone, haven't seen too many posts)

1w9 sp/so INFP


----------



## Saturniid

Admittedly, I've not seen much from the above, so based on first impression, I'm given almost a 4 vibe. Perhaps a 4w5, but I could also make room for the possibility of 4w3.

Again, that's merely visual.


----------



## Electra

You emidietly gave me an INTX vibe.


----------



## Wisteria

You seem very ISFP now. and 9w1


----------



## Electra

Esfp 6w7


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

ENFP 2w3 7w6 9w1 sp/sx


----------



## Electra

Infp


----------



## Wisteria

I'll go with ISFJ this time


----------



## Saturniid

I get a slight INFJ vibe. I could see 5w4, or maybe 4w5. But that's just a mild guess.


----------



## Froody Blue Gem

INTJ 1w9 sp/sx


----------



## Electra

Infj! roud:


----------



## bleghc

isfj p6w7 so/sx


----------



## Jaune

6w7 2w1 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Wisteria

6w7 /649 sx/sp


----------



## Suntide

Hmmmm ISFP 9w1 6w5 4w3???


----------



## Jaune

7w6 2w1 9w8 sx/so


----------



## Dangerose

6w7 3w4 9w1 sp/so


----------



## Wisteria

4w5 429 sp/sx


----------

